# Placer United stirring it up



## tjsoccer (Aug 6, 2020)

Placer United has been busy....

>>First they make the news for holding indoor trainings.... which had state-wide repercussions:  








						Placer Youth Soccer Club Violates Health Orders, Holds Indoor Trainings
					

One day after Placer County announced a 33% spike in COVID-19 cases, including nine children, CBS13 has learned a local youth soccer club held indoor trainings in violation of health orders.




					sacramento.cbslocal.com
				




This triggered the local reporters to inquire the state about the guidance they were providing to youth sports (back in June they weren't providing any and clubs were using day camp rules).  Ultimately, Orange County used this report to close youth sports








						County of Orange defends messaging about youth sports postponement
					

Orange County Executive Officer Frank Kim discussed modifications made by the state and that the county re-opened youth sports after other counties in the state were given the clearance.




					www.ocregister.com
				



_"Frank Kim, Executive Officer for Orange County, said during a press conference about the coronavirus pandemic that youth sports were suspended after the California Department of Public Health modified guidelines.
He also said that the county re-opened athletics June 15 after other counties were given the clearance from the state.
*Kim referenced a news report from Sacramento earlier this month that mentioned other counties."*_

(One about July 3, the state clarified that youth sports did not fall under the day camp rules...and subsequently (July 30) released rules on youth sports that mirrored the day camp guidance)

>>Now, Placer is "lawyered up" over "recruiting violations" related to some camps they had outside the norcal tryout window.





						NorCal Referees - Incidents Edit
					






					www.norcalreferees.com
				




Not sure why they are putting themselves in a position to have to deal with the crap during this time.  Maybe they can punch a legal hole in the tryout window stuff, though.  Norcal, the club issuing the complaint, and Placer have all engaged lawyers to figure it out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> Placer United has been busy....
> 
> >>First they make the news for holding indoor trainings.... which had state-wide repercussions:
> 
> ...


Not the type of stuff that looks good when you're begging for ECNL status.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> Placer United has been busy....
> 
> >>First they make the news for holding indoor trainings.... which had state-wide repercussions:
> 
> ...


Wow, this is crazy stuff.  Recruiting wars!!!


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 6, 2020)

I am not a fan of this club. I will just say that much


----------



## tjsoccer (Aug 6, 2020)

Actually, looking at the time frame, maybe these were the same incident. They probably got snitched on by another local club....norcal, the county, and the news all got the call.  Playing nice hasn't come easy to Placer, so its not a huge surprise.  

In region 6, everyone is snitching on everyone.  Its ridiculous.  We need to remember the intent of the norcal recruiting rules - to make it difficult for families to leave a shit coach during the season and put the club leadership in a bad spot.  Now that there are no leagues happening, and clubs are just splitting up PPP money anyways, what is the point of those rules?


----------



## dk_b (Aug 6, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> Actually, looking at the time frame, maybe these were the same incident. They probably got snitched on by another local club....norcal, the county, and the news all got the call.  Playing nice hasn't come easy to Placer, so its not a huge surprise.
> 
> In region 6, everyone is snitching on everyone.  Its ridiculous.  We need to remember the intent of the norcal recruiting rules - to make it difficult for families to leave a shit coach during the season and put the club leadership in a bad spot.  Now that there are no leagues happening, and clubs are just splitting up PPP money anyways, what is the point of those rules?


my old friend, @tjsoccer?


----------



## Traore (Aug 6, 2020)

They are too strict with those rules.  While recruiting is discouraged in Nor Cal, it is not in other areas.  In Texas, recruiting is almost necessary And all the bigger clubs have to do it.


----------



## dk_b (Aug 6, 2020)

Traore said:


> They are too strict with those rules.  While recruiting is discouraged in Nor Cal, it is not in other areas.  In Texas, recruiting is almost necessary And all the bigger clubs have to do it.


And the small clubs - and players that commit to teams with those clubs - get totally screwed when it happens in cycle (as was routine with one club in the Bay). I do think they should expand the communication period and even relax guest training but I think open transfer in cycle only benefits the big clubs that can be aggressive. Extenuating circumstance (nightmare coach, bullying kids) can be addressed and releases should be permitted


----------



## tjsoccer (Aug 7, 2020)

dk_b said:


> my old friend, @tjsoccer?


Yes dk!  Love your picture of the Snowman.  Sorry your daughter's frosh year isn't going as planned.  Hopefully she is doing OK with it.

You saw that Lamorinda withdrew from norcal, right?  Is it over the recruiting complaints?  GAL league and tourneys for them.   It will be interesting to see how that model works.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 7, 2020)

Welcome back tjsoccer


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

A few years back they used to have an actual "down" period between seasons.  Teams would host a free drop in and you could date different clubs without being ostracized for it... until parents gossiped.  Somewhere along the way (maybe the age change?) the seasons simply overlapped and kids lost that opportunity.  It's a shame... we all know competition makes everyone stronger.  If you want to keep a kid, thus mom and dad's money, you earn their business.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Traore said:


> They are too strict with those rules.  While recruiting is discouraged in Nor Cal, it is not in other areas.  In Texas, recruiting is almost necessary And all the bigger clubs have to do it.


Can you further explain what you mean by "almost necessary"?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A few years back they used to have an actual "down" period between seasons.  Teams would host a free drop in and you could date different clubs without being ostracized for it... until parents gossiped.  Somewhere along the way (maybe the age change?) the seasons simply overlapped and kids lost that opportunity.  It's a shame... we all know competition makes everyone stronger.  If you want to keep a kid, thus mom and dad's money, you earn their business.


The "down" period just doesn't exist anymore at the top level. A couple of years ago in DA, we had a deposit, and one of the six monthly payments for the upcoming year due BEFORE the playoffs were complete. It was over 1/3 of the yearly fees due before the prior season was over. Do you think playing time would have taken a hit in the playoffs if you didn't put down your deposit and let them know you were leaving? There's no way that should be allowed. Same thing with tryouts in May - before playoffs even start. Tryouts need to occur in a dead period after all league events are complete.


----------



## dk_b (Aug 8, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> Yes dk!  Love your picture of the Snowman.  Sorry your daughter's frosh year isn't going as planned.  Hopefully she is doing OK with it.
> 
> You saw that Lamorinda withdrew from norcal, right?  Is it over the recruiting complaints?  GAL league and tourneys for them.   It will be interesting to see how that model works.


yes. The Snowman photo is a companion from another norcal guy on this board, @SpeedK1llz.

saw that about Lamo - I believe it was over the complaints (according to NorCal’s release, Lamo was suspended from NorCal play so whether they w/drew or were kicked out, tomato tomahto).

we will see how her year plays out.  She’s been on campus since July 5, doing bubble-based training and the plan is for team workouts to start on the 15th.  Still waiting to see if the Pac12 releases schedules, all the time knowing that it could go “puft!” in a moment’s notice.  If she were at home, she’d be going crazy so I am glad she’s where she is, engaged in a new challenge and under some structure that does not come from her parents.  @Simisoccerfan has written about this scenario really well.

If the powers that be could deploy on a widespread basis the rapid tests that exist already, it would be a game changer for college campuses and other congregant communities.  Michigan State is doing some really excellent work on testing that could be rolled out country-wide, too.

Hope things are well with you, @tjsoccer


----------



## SacBVB (Aug 10, 2020)

Paul O'Brien and Jodi Tarr (Club Administrator) have resigned today.  No idea if it is related to recent incidents


----------



## Glitterhater (Aug 10, 2020)

SacBVB said:


> Paul O'Brien and Jodi Tarr (Club Administrator) have resigned today.  No idea if it is related to recent incidents


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## tjsoccer (Aug 10, 2020)

SacBVB said:


> Paul O'Brien and Jodi Tarr (Club Administrator) have resigned today.  No idea if it is related to recent incidents


In 2012 they instituted a "Zero tolerance for Club Politics" policy.   Just think if they didn't have that!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

In fairness, I do believe 2012 ended up being a very exciting year.


----------



## Blank95661 (Aug 10, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> In 2012 they instituted a "Zero tolerance for Club Politics" policy.   Just think if they didn't have that!
> 
> View attachment 8564


Maybe the politics is why Gregg left to start his own club? Earlier this year Placer sent and email to their club taking shots at Gregg's new club.  Just a more petty garbage from these so-called club"leaders".  When times get tough, you start to see people's true colors.  Placer has some good teams so hopefully they'll get some better leadership for the club.


----------



## soccer4us (Aug 11, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> In 2012 they instituted a "Zero tolerance for Club Politics" policy.   Just think if they didn't have that!
> 
> View attachment 8564


Don't think anything will top that year. I think probably the biggest politics in Nor Cal in the last 15 years. Exiting though! 

Blues/PLacer merger would have been probably a top 5 club in Nor Cal if that worked out back in the day. Too bad.


----------



## Defendthatgoal (Aug 17, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> Yes dk!  Love your picture of the Snowman.  Sorry your daughter's frosh year isn't going as planned.  Hopefully she is doing OK with it.
> 
> You saw that Lamorinda withdrew from norcal, right?  Is it over the recruiting complaints?  GAL league and tourneys for them.   It will be interesting to see how that model works.


I thought someone within Lamorinda was suing NorCal for racial inequality within the leadership team or something like that.


----------



## dk_b (Aug 17, 2020)

Defendthatgoal said:


> I thought someone within Lamorinda was suing NorCal for racial inequality within the leadership team or something like that.


I had not heard that but it’s hard to believe that norcal would have ejected the club after someone filed suit. And I do know that many many clubs complained about Lamo’s aggressive in-cycle recruiting (a number of PAD filings over the years)


----------



## Defendthatgoal (Aug 17, 2020)

dk_b said:


> I had not heard that but it’s hard to believe that norcal would have ejected the club after someone filed suit. And I do know that many many clubs complained about Lamo’s aggressive in-cycle recruiting (a number of PAD filings over the years)


I have no idea of the timeline regarding the chicken or the egg on this one but the info seemed legit. On another note, it's really sad for the Lamo teams if they cannot get adequate competition to keep their talent even though all they can do right now is train anyways. They've put out some legit teams over the years too.


----------



## dk_b (Aug 17, 2020)

Defendthatgoal said:


> I have no idea of the timeline regarding the chicken or the egg on this one but the info seemed legit. On another note, it's really sad for the Lamo teams if they cannot get adequate competition to keep their talent even though all they can do right now is train anyways. They've put out some legit teams over the years too.


yes but it’s been a while since they had their last great team - I think those women would be Srs in college this year if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## tjsoccer (Aug 18, 2020)

dk_b said:


> I had not heard that but it’s hard to believe that norcal would have ejected the club after someone filed suit. And I do know that many many clubs complained about Lamo’s aggressive in-cycle recruiting (a number of PAD filings over the years)


This is how I have the story...although I can't say for sure.  I think they were getting pounded at the RAC level.  Clubs were refusing to play them because of alleged rule violations.  I think the entire region was refusing to schedule them.  The matter got kicked up to the norcal bod and they were going to settle it with some sanctions.  Before the sanctions were agreed to, Lamorida sent a letter to formally withdraw from norcal.  I don't think norcal wanted that outcome.  I don't know how it got so heated at the RAC level.  I never heard of a lawsuit, but emotions were certainly running hot.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 2, 2020)

dk_b said:


> yes but it’s been a while since they had their last great team - I think those women would be Srs in college this year if I’m not mistaken.


They still have some great teams.


----------



## dk_b (Sep 2, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> They still have some great teams.


OK.  Which age groups would you consider to be among their "great teams"?  Just curious (I recognize that that is entirely subjective and it is not a reflection on their style of play (I think their players play some nice soccer))


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 2, 2020)

I know you didn't ask me, (but we did play in that club for almost 3 years,) but I agree. They teach some great soccer. Building from the back, no kick ball, etc. BUT-they let politics get in the way of their overall success. Maybe that will shift with their new leadership? One can hope I guess.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

dk_b said:


> OK.  Which age groups would you consider to be among their "great teams"?  Just curious (I recognize that that is entirely subjective and it is not a reflection on their style of play (I think their players play some nice soccer))


Going to be interesting to see how much impact there was with the demise of DA.  Being on hiatus makes it tough to keep on top of gossip.


----------



## Remi (Sep 15, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I know you didn't ask me, (but we did play in that club for almost 3 years,) but I agree. They teach some great soccer. Building from the back, no kick ball, etc. BUT-they let politics get in the way of their overall success. Maybe that will shift with their new leadership? One can hope I guess.


new leadership? or you mean new competitive platform?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 15, 2020)

Remi said:


> new leadership? or you mean new competitive platform?


Leadership meaning their DOC and player coordinator left.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 16, 2020)

So back to Placer United... What's the latest? None of the allegations are the least bit surprising. That club has always embraced an arrogant posture towards the rules. Once families get past the honeymoon phase they realize the club is more about hype and marketing and money rather than substance. Its all about the Benjamin's at Placer United. It's been quite the dumpster fire over there with coaches and players, some really good players, checking out even before DA collapsed. Some would say karma is a bitch. So what's the latest? I hope it's gory.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 16, 2020)

Maskless said:


> So back to Placer United... What's the latest? None of the allegations are the least bit surprising. That club has always embraced an arrogant posture towards the rules. Once families get past the honeymoon phase they realize the club is more about hype and marketing and money rather than substance. Its all about the Benjamin's at Placer United. It's been quite the dumpster fire over there with coaches and players, some really good players, checking out even before DA collapsed. Some would say karma is a bitch. So what's the latest? I hope it's gory.


Although we’re not there this year, my girls played 7 good years at Placer. I never saw any arrogant rule breaking. They were lucky to learn from a number of good coaches and they were consistently taught to play good soccer there. They were supported by Placer in all their extra development platforms. We paid less at Placer than most of the surrounding clubs were charging and received more training. It was tough for the club to lose DA, and they did lose some good players who wanted more than the NPL platform could offer. I don’t think calling that a dumpster fire is accurate or fair. As I understand it, the “allegations” were one parent/coach from a competing club taking pics of kids waiting outside the indoor training facility to be let in for country approved training. Unfortunately for Placer the local media ran with the story assuming the club was violating state order, and upon learning that the county had approved the club training plan, never issued a retraction. The two DOC’s currently leading the club put a lot of time, energy and heart into the club and their players. Besides that they’re both very good coaches. There’s an update and another perspective for you. I wish all the staff and players at Placer well.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 17, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Although we’re not there this year, my girls played 7 good years at Placer. I never saw any arrogant rule breaking. They were lucky to learn from a number of good coaches and they were consistently taught to play good soccer there. They were supported by Placer in all their extra development platforms. We paid less at Placer than most of the surrounding clubs were charging and received more training. It was tough for the club to lose DA, and they did lose some good players who wanted more than the NPL platform could offer. I don’t think calling that a dumpster fire is accurate or fair. As I understand it, the “allegations” were one parent/coach from a competing club taking pics of kids waiting outside the indoor training facility to be let in for country approved training. Unfortunately for Placer the local media ran with the story assuming the club was violating state order, and upon learning that the county had approved the club training plan, never issued a retraction. The two DOC’s currently leading the club put a lot of time, energy and heart into the club and their players. Besides that they’re both very good coaches. There’s an update and another perspective for you. I wish all the staff and players at Placer well.


Your 05 team was good.


----------



## tjsoccer (Sep 17, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Although we’re not there this year, my girls played 7 good years at Placer. I never saw any arrogant rule breaking. They were lucky to learn from a number of good coaches and they were consistently taught to play good soccer there. They were supported by Placer in all their extra development platforms. We paid less at Placer than most of the surrounding clubs were charging and received more training. It was tough for the club to lose DA, and they did lose some good players who wanted more than the NPL platform could offer. I don’t think calling that a dumpster fire is accurate or fair. As I understand it, the “allegations” were one parent/coach from a competing club taking pics of kids waiting outside the indoor training facility to be let in for country approved training. Unfortunately for Placer the local media ran with the story assuming the club was violating state order, and upon learning that the county had approved the club training plan, never issued a retraction. The two DOC’s currently leading the club put a lot of time, energy and heart into the club and their players. Besides that they’re both very good coaches. There’s an update and another perspective for you. I wish all the staff and players at Placer well.


I think the "arrogant rule breaking" reputation came to them in the late 90s early 2000s.  Their staff coaches could teach a master class in it....Billy Wiskel, AJ Utush, Gregg Thompson, and O'Brien.  

O'Brien is on the Norcal Boad of Directors.  Getting busted was not a good look.  Calling in legal made it worse.  PUSC is now on probation for a year...for whatever that is worth.  That said, I still hate that they are enforcing the "code of ethics" when soccer was completely shutdown with no hope of reopening before the tryout window.  It doesn't make any sense.   

O'Brien had been with Placer United for 20+ years.  Not sure what happened that they couldn't make some sort of "send off" for appearances.  From 2019 to now, it looks like they dropped quite a few of the highly credentialed coaches.  Most clubs held pat.  

Regardless of league or other issues, PUSC will continue to be a top option in Region 6.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ya..late 90’s and early 2000’s was well before our time and 3 of those 4 haven’t been there since we have. The rest is not my business nor my place to speak about.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 17, 2020)

They put out some great teams and do teach some great soccer. Gregg is still around, (which you probably know, over at Blues,) and not sure what happened to Paul after leaving Placer. They do have some solid coaches. We just didn't have a great experience last year, but that was likely isolated to our age group going to crap.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 22, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Although we’re not there this year, my girls played 7 good years at Placer. I never saw any arrogant rule breaking. They were lucky to learn from a number of good coaches and they were consistently taught to play good soccer there. They were supported by Placer in all their extra development platforms. We paid less at Placer than most of the surrounding clubs were charging and received more training. It was tough for the club to lose DA, and they did lose some good players who wanted more than the NPL platform could offer. I don’t think calling that a dumpster fire is accurate or fair. As I understand it, the “allegations” were one parent/coach from a competing club taking pics of kids waiting outside the indoor training facility to be let in for country approved training. Unfortunately for Placer the local media ran with the story assuming the club was violating state order, and upon learning that the county had approved the club training plan, never issued a retraction. The two DOC’s currently leading the club put a lot of time, energy and heart into the club and their players. Besides that they’re both very good coaches. There’s an update and another perspective for you. I wish all the staff and players at Placer well.


Say and believe what you want, but Placer got caught red handed and I think you are cherry picking the facts. The media didn't just run with the story, they also presented facts such as the county response that they didn't approve or were even aware of the trainings and that they provided State guidance which at the time prohibited trainings. See the news article here.

And the picture taken by the parent/coach was of the players waiting at the back door with no social distancing.  Nobody ever enters that facility using the back door. That door is usually only opened for ventilation. So the use of the back door in this instance/context is seemingly an attempt to conceal nefarious activity. 

What's also interesting are the blue shirts that look similar to the Blues FC training kits. Recruiting violation? Probably. 

Placer United lost more than 'some' good players. They lost a lot of good players looking for something more than NPL. So no ECNL (girls side), which is a better platform than NPL other wise Placer never would have bothered to apply for it, and the loss of quality players and coaches, paired with probation and possibly recruiting violations, and topped with the normal nonsense within the club's leadership you get the stench of a dumpster fire and kool aid for the same price as the surrounding clubs.

Blind loyalty is all good until it impairs your ability to see the objective truth. I'm curious to know if your dds aged out or if they chose to go to a different club?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Say and believe what you want, but Placer got caught red handed and I think you are cherry picking the facts. The media didn't just run with the story, they also presented facts such as the county response that they didn't approve or were even aware of the trainings and that they provided State guidance which at the time prohibited trainings. See the news article here.
> 
> And the picture taken by the parent/coach was of the players waiting at the back door with no social distancing.  Nobody ever enters that facility using the back door. That door is usually only opened for ventilation. So the use of the back door in this instance/context is seemingly an attempt to conceal nefarious activity.
> 
> ...


My DD’s chose to go to a different club this year, but left on good terms, grateful for a wonderful experience at Placer. We value the relationships we’ve made with many good coaches and families there over the years. Your lens is a little different than mine and that’s ok too. Perhaps you had a bad personal experience there.


----------



## tjsoccer (Sep 22, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Say and believe what you want, but Placer got caught red handed and I think you are cherry picking the facts. The media didn't just run with the story, they also presented facts such as the county response that they didn't approve or were even aware of the trainings and that they provided State guidance which at the time prohibited trainings. See the news article here.
> 
> And the picture taken by the parent/coach was of the players waiting at the back door with no social distancing.  Nobody ever enters that facility using the back door. That door is usually only opened for ventilation. So the use of the back door in this instance/context is seemingly an attempt to conceal nefarious activity.


I just looked up the guy that is quoted in this article....Dude is like a mustache-less Magnum PI.  He runs his own Private Investigation firm and is retired FBI.  No wonder this went so big and had such an impact on PUSC.  Before retiring from the FBI, he helped infiltrate the Vagos MC and was the dude that caught the Kings exec who stole all that money from the Kings and Golden 1!  

From the article:
_“It was made clear to all of us,” John Sommercamp said. “No organized soccer events outside of your own family.”

Sommercamp is a coach at another local club and he cited health concerns related to unsanctioned indoor practices, which the CDC lists as higher risk._

From Sommercamp's website: 





						Owen Investigations | Private Investigation in Sacramento, CA
					

Owen Investigations is a private investigation and consulting firm based in Sacramento that specializes in criminal defense for businesses and individuals.




					oweninvestigations.com
				



_"Professional, Accomplished, Trusted
Owen Investigations

Owen Investigations (formerly the 1811 Group) is a private investigation and consulting firm specializing in criminal defense for businesses and individuals. Whether you’re facing a federal, state, or local criminal prosecution – we review the evidence and discovery to identify strengths, weaknesses, and vulnerabilities that can affect your case.

Retired FBI Special Agent John Sommercamp created this firm to offer affordable investigations and consulting services to private individuals and companies. We aim to provide the same level of quality, dedication, expertise, and professionalism to our clients as the Federal Bureau of Investigation provides to the United States.

License Number: 27438
John Sommercamp
Retired FBI Special Agent John Sommercamp
Accomplishments

    FBI Director’s Award winner for nation’s most successful investigation into mortgage fraud following the collapse of the industry.
    Successfully indicted dozens of health care fraud individuals who were involved in defrauding the State of California Medi-Cal Program.
*Infiltrated several nationwide outlaw motorcycle gangs, resulting in a multitude of convictions and the disruption of their illegal drug and weapons activities.
    Recovered over $14 million in assets purchased with stolen funds from an NBA franchise and obtained the confession and cooperation of the insider who devised the scheme to abscond with the funds. Read Full Story"*_


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm not saying I support/don't support what he did, but you have to wonder what the motive was. Is he a coach or something for another club? Just curious.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 22, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I'm not saying I support/don't support what he did, but you have to wonder what the motive was. Is he a coach or something for another club? Just curious.


Only he would truly know his motivation. He should be commended for exposing Placer's lack of commitment to the well-being of their players and families during a global pandemic in addition to all of his other past contributions during his career.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 22, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Only he would truly know his motivation. He should be commended for exposing Placer's lack of commitment to the well-being of their players and families during a global pandemic in addition to all of his other past contributions during his career.


The way that it was spun was just so crazy too. Many said the photos were old, etc. He was just a disgruntled parent of a kid that didn't make it.. you know the drill. 

We were with that club during that time, (we have since moved on,) but man-what a crazy time! I think the resignation of the DOC was in fact a bit telling.


----------



## tjsoccer (Sep 22, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I'm not saying I support/don't support what he did, but you have to wonder what the motive was. Is he a coach or something for another club? Just curious.


The FBI agents I know are motivated by general do-goodery.  Glad they are on our side, but not really that fun to drink with.  He is tied in with Roseville YSC...which is a rec club with some bronze/silver level teams.  They aren't really the serving the same target market as PUSC.  I'm sure he was just irked that the rules weren't being followed.

Sommercamp was extensively quoted in the ESPN.com article that discussed the Kings exec's $13 Million dollar heist.  Its a fascinating story:








						The wild story behind the NBA's most unlikely heist
					

How did an executive in one of the league's smallest markets steal millions of dollars -- and get away with it for years?




					www.espn.com


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 22, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> The FBI agents I know are motivated by general do-goodery.  Glad they are on our side, but not really that fun to drink with.  He is tied in with Roseville YSC...which is a rec club with some bronze/silver level teams.  They aren't really the serving the same target market as PUSC.  I'm sure he was just irked that the rules weren't being followed.
> 
> Sommercamp was extensively quoted in the ESPN.com article that discussed the Kings exec's $13 Million dollar heist.  Its a fascinating story:
> 
> ...


RYSC (where he coaches) is absolutely competing for players with Placer. That might clue people in as to his motivation.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 22, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> RYSC (where he coaches) is absolutely competing for players with Placer. That might clue people in as to his motivation.


100% agree. Even more so now with the dumpster fire happening at Placer United. With all of the defections it will be hard for them to field the competitive teams they advertise. They are perilously close to becoming a 2nd tier club in the years ahead if they aren't able to secure a spot in ECNL girls to stop the talent from going to the other ECNL clubs.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 22, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> The way that it was spun was just so crazy too. Many said the photos were old, etc. He was just a disgruntled parent of a kid that didn't make it.. you know the drill.
> 
> We were with that club during that time, (we have since moved on,) but man-what a crazy time! I think the resignation of the DOC was in fact a bit telling.


So which club did your dd end up leaving Placer for?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 22, 2020)

Maskless said:


> So which club did your dd end up leaving Placer for?


She (and a handful of others that left,) are just doing training with a personal trainer several times a week in a "cohort" of sorts until more restrictions are lifted. It's actually been a great way to improve upon het skills. They are much more free in what they can work on vs when they were attached to Placer. They are still young enough where this little break from a club shouldn't be too detrimental. If they were in HS, we may be singing a different tune!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

Robo bled Placer of that 05 team.  Going to be interesting to see how minutes are divided amongst all those "personalities"   and how well received they are in Yolo.

Anybody know if Placer is anywhere close to those promised fields which, as I see it, are the make-or-break chip necessary for ECNL consideration.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Robo bled Placer of that 05 team.  Going to be interesting to see how minutes are divided amongst all those "personalities"   and how well received they are in Yolo.
> 
> Anybody know if Placer is anywhere close to those promised fields which, as I see it, are the make-or-break chip necessary for ECNL consideration.


Explain about the fields.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Explain about the fields.


Well, supposedly Placer had plans, or has plans, to build a complex with outdoor fields.  I'd have to google it but I'd heard that was kind of what ECNL was waiting on as part of their consideration.  Without fields or the DA, Placer loses some of the muscle they once had... especially after O'Brien leaving the club.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Explain about the fields.


Here we go.




__ https://www.facebook.com/PlacerUnited/photos/a.220557973763/10158358260108764


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 24, 2020)

I believe they tried to get a complex going years ago too. But with the whole ECNL (girls) attempt it brought it to the surface again. They said those fields now should be ready by fall or winter. But, I have no clue if that's even accurate anymore.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I believe they tried to get a complex going years ago too. But with the whole ECNL (girls) attempt it brought it to the surface again. They said those fields now should be ready by fall or winter. But, I have no clue if that's even accurate anymore.


Good news... the complex was completed in 2015 or 2016.  Last I heard, there's a high school being built in that area but nothing on soccer fields.









						Training Fields - Placer United
					

Indoor Training Center In 2012, Placer United purchased a 27,000 sq. ft. building to provide training opportunities to improve technical skills and tactical understanding of the game. This facility enables Placer United professional coaching staff to provide soccer skill training for more kids...



					www.placerunited.com


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good news... the complex was completed in 2015 or 2016.  Last I heard, there's a high school being built in that area but nothing on soccer fields.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, the new proposed fields they mentioned last Spring are in a totally different spot-but, I'm surprised there is no word those. My guess is covid made it really hard to fund it.
The indoor facility could use a refresh too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Ya, the new proposed fields they mentioned last Spring are in a totally different spot-but, I'm surprised there is no word those. My guess is covid made it really hard to fund it.
> The indoor facility could use a refresh too.


Yeah... I think you're right.  At some point there was also supposed to be something closer to West Roseville but I thought that was more a city thing than a Placer thing.  Regardless, with everyone else having their own fields now, the pressure is on Benjamin to get that done.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Sep 27, 2020)

My son has played at placer for many years and yes they aren’t perfect but what club is?  He has always had good coaches that care about the kids and teach the game the right way.  I checked out numerous clubs in the greater sacramento area and I thought Placer was the best choice for us.  When the boys were young they were taught to play out of the back and although It can be frustrating at times as it costs wins at the younger ages they have developed well.  Deanza  was the only other club I saw that was committed to that style of play at such a young age (u9, u10 etc).  Now many clubs are teaching it.  I will also say that in my experience placer plays the bottom kids on each team much more than all the teams that we play.  The best kid at ten isn’t always the best kid at 15-16 and they practice that.  Each team/age group is different but that’s been my experience at Placer.  We know many kids at our main cross town rival and the difference in development is night and day.  Most parents I know that left had an axe to grind (not talking about leaving for ECNL) whether it was their kid not making the team they wanted or not playing the position the parents thought they should play, guessing this is the case with Maskless? Also the kids go in and out of the back door At the facility to keep the spread of germs down for Covid. Thought that was obvious but when you have an axe to grind you can have clouded judgement. Also that private investigator coaches an 04 or 05 girls team and if I remember right he is a bit of a lunatic on the sidelines. FYI his soccer club is entering teams in out of state tourneys which I don’t have a problem with but seems a bit hipocritical as he was playing wannabe magnum PI recording minors a while back.  In closing I might be drinking the koolaid but Davis San Juan and Placer are the best all around clubs in the region and I don’t think any other clubs are close. Very long rant but I had to weigh in for the haters!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> My son has played at placer for many years and yes they aren’t perfect but what club is?  He has always had good coaches that care about the kids and teach the game the right way.  I checked out numerous clubs in the greater sacramento area and I thought Placer was the best choice for us.  When the boys were young they were taught to play out of the back and although It can be frustrating at times as it costs wins at the younger ages they have developed well.  Deanza  was the only other club I saw that was committed to that style of play at such a young age (u9, u10 etc).  Now many clubs are teaching it.  I will also say that in my experience placer plays the bottom kids on each team much more than all the teams that we play.  The best kid at ten isn’t always the best kid at 15-16 and they practice that.  Each team/age group is different but that’s been my experience at Placer.  We know many kids at our main cross town rival and the difference in development is night and day.  Most parents I know that left had an axe to grind (not talking about leaving for ECNL) whether it was their kid not making the team they wanted or not playing the position the parents thought they should play, guessing this is the case with Maskless? Also the kids go in and out of the back door At the facility to keep the spread of germs down for Covid. Thought that was obvious but when you have an axe to grind you can have clouded judgement. Also that private investigator coaches an 04 or 05 girls team and if I remember right he is a bit of a lunatic on the sidelines. FYI his soccer club is entering teams in out of state tourneys which I don’t have a problem with but seems a bit hipocritical as he was playing wannabe magnum PI recording minors a while back.  In closing I might be drinking the koolaid but Davis San Juan and Placer are the best all around clubs in the region and I don’t think any other clubs are close. Very long rant but I had to weigh in for the haters!


Not sure I'd agree with "always had good coaches".  Unsworth seems strong.  Scammacca is a douchebag.  Finley is strong and BJ seems solid.  Most of the others are fairly new or have the "B" team.  Everybody leaves because they have an axe to grind.  Some players leave multiple clubs because of an axe to grind.  I've never heard anyone say anything positive about Paul.  Let's hope Ron stays humble and finds a way to get fields after all these years.  Blues did it in less than 10.  Why is San Juan just now getting them?  And I don't count the indoor facility as "fields".  It's only good for U10 weekend camps.  San Juan has money problems and a 50% new staff like Placer.  I think, on both sides of the sexes, Davis stands alone.  Placer won't stand above anyone if they don't get ECNL or fields soon.  People aren't Placer fans because of the history and arrogance.  

Why is the back door of Tinker safer than the front door?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 27, 2020)

I have to say, for all the shit Blues gets, (Norcal not socal,) my DD learned a ton as a little there.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Sep 27, 2020)

If you go in the front door all the kids are bottlenecked through a smaller area and hallway where the back/side door you enter into one of the fields.  Every club has good and bad coaches, I have been happy with the coaches we have had. I don’t know 2/4 coaches @tjsoccer talks about but it seems like the best coaches in a lot of sports can be a lil arrogant/strong willed.  Not getting ECNL for the girls is a big blow. I’ve watched 03-06 DA girls teams the last couple years and they definitely had the talent there to be granted ECNL but I guess it’s more than just having that. It seems like being 40 min away would be enough space from SJ and Davis? A lot of girls did leave and that sucks although I understand, the boys side loses many kids to Sac Republic as well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> If you go in the front door all the kids are bottlenecked through a smaller area and hallway where the back/side door you enter into one of the fields.  Every club has good and bad coaches, I have been happy with the coaches we have had. I don’t know 2/4 coaches @tjsoccer talks about but it seems like the best coaches in a lot of sports can be a lil arrogant/strong willed.  Not getting ECNL for the girls is a big blow. I’ve watched 03-06 DA girls teams the last couple years and they definitely had the talent there to be granted ECNL but I guess it’s more than just having that. It seems like being 40 min away would be enough space from SJ and Davis? A lot of girls did leave and that sucks although I understand, the boys side loses many kids to Sac Republic as well.


Been awhile since I walked into Tinker but I remember a lobby area, the hallway/trophy room and then fields.  I don't know... not sure I'm buying that it's safer, rather than covert, but if you say so.  

Agreed on coaches... good and bad everywhere.  Ironic you mention Sac Republic.  I hear that's pretty much a shit show on the boy's side.  Go for the maroon jersey... regret it because of the disarray and lousy coaching.  Maybe not but that's what I've heard.  Until they're officially MLS, I doubt it changes if what I've heard is true.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I have to say, for all the shit Blues gets, (Norcal not socal,) my DD learned a ton as a little there.


Seems like there's a lot of good coaching at smaller clubs but kids eventually bail for acronyms.  Davis and San Juan aren't developing those players.  Definitely some... but are you driving your 10-year old 45 minutes if they aren't ECNL for 3 more years?  Some will, but Davis and San Juan are just the recipients of all that.  Davis had that 1 big year with local girls but I think everyone else is jumping at, or just prior to, the ECNL age and they're coming from Blues, Placer, Folsom, Rocklin FC, etc.

Blues needs to pull a rabbit out of its hat to compete... and soon... unless Placer doesn't get ECNL.  Then the fields are a leg up for Thompson.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Seems like there's a lot of good coaching at smaller clubs but kids eventually bail for acronyms.  Davis and San Juan aren't developing those players.  Definitely some... but are you driving your 10-year old 45 minutes if they aren't ECNL for 3 more years?  Some will, but Davis and San Juan are just the recipients of all that.  Davis had that 1 big year with local girls but I think everyone else is jumping at, or just prior to, the ECNL age and they're coming from Blues, Placer, Folsom, Rocklin FC, etc.
> 
> Blues needs to pull a rabbit out of its hat to compete... and soon... unless Placer doesn't get ECNL.  Then the fields are a leg up for Thompson.


Agreed. Blues has NPL but as you mentioned that's not always enough. Their fields are definitely a silver lining for them. Several of my DD's friends left Placer for Davis this year for ECNL. Her age group for SJ ECNL was already stacked, so they had to go further out. Funnily enough, that Davis ECNL team last year wasn't that strong at all. Solid Placer teams were tying them. The girls they got from Placer should definitely help them. I hear nothing but great things about Davis' program as a whole.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Seems like there's a lot of good coaching at smaller clubs but kids eventually bail for acronyms.  Davis and San Juan aren't developing those players.  Definitely some... but are you driving your 10-year old 45 minutes if they aren't ECNL for 3 more years?  Some will, but Davis and San Juan are just the recipients of all that.  Davis had that 1 big year with local girls but I think everyone else is jumping at, or just prior to, the ECNL age and they're coming from Blues, Placer, Folsom, Rocklin FC, etc.
> 
> Blues needs to pull a rabbit out of its hat to compete... and soon... unless Placer doesn't get ECNL.  Then the fields are a leg up for Thompson.


My 06 DD prior to DA over the years played against the San Juan team coached Ron Shackleford. We loved playing against them because it was a chance to play a team that played like my daughters. Noticed he’s now at the 07 age group. Definitely on my list for good NorCalcoaches.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 28, 2020)

Several of my DD's BFF's are on Shackleford's team. Very highly regarded by all of them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Agreed. Blues has NPL but as you mentioned that's not always enough. Their fields are definitely a silver lining for them. Several of my DD's friends left Placer for Davis this year for ECNL. Her age group for SJ ECNL was already stacked, so they had to go further out. Funnily enough, that Davis ECNL team last year wasn't that strong at all. Solid Placer teams were tying them. The girls they got from Placer should definitely help them. I hear nothing but great things about Davis' program as a whole.


Yeah... I know your team now.  Mass exodus and it's too bad... though half that team was made up of players that defected from other teams!  It's going to be interesting to see how all those "personalities" mesh with the existing players and if they'll be welcomed.  Only so many minutes, you know?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 28, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Several of my DD's BFF's are on Shackleford's team. Very highly regarded by all of them.


As the manager at the time I had a  few conversations with him. Seemed like a solid individual.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... I know your team now.  Mass exodus and it's too bad... though half that team was made up of players that defected from other teams!  It's going to be interesting to see how all those "personalities" mesh with the existing players and if they'll be welcomed.  Only so many minutes, you know?


Yes! Thankfully, our little "group", (albeit now spanning across several clubs,) is a great group of families-but in the end, yes- everyone still wants those minutes


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not sure about coaching at SR? Seems like the younger teams had some good coaching the last couple years. I’ve heard they are ramping it up as they prepare for MLS. The teams there are good but  won’t be elite until they go mls and it’s free, then they will attract more talent I believe. Another problem is a lot of clubs didn’t have the best DA experience so as of now it appears that ECNL has the better league 1-10 in NorCal compared to mls league. That could change but that’s the general consensus right now. Deanza, EQ and SR are very good but it’s a real big drop off after that. Be interesting to see which platform is stronger 2-3 years down the road.


----------



## tjsoccer (Sep 29, 2020)

As far as the news article goes, either Placer didn't follow their own "safe play plan" (ie. the plan says that they are supposed enter through some rollup doors, and the picture looks like the kids were congregating near a regular door) <OR> Magnum PI has media contacts from his FBI days and was able to blow this one up (and the news media ran without doing their due diligence).  Or it could be a little of both...or just general confusion because the state has given conflicting guidance.  What is your take, @Ksoccer07?

As far as the Ethic rules incidents goes, Region 6 is really on a roll since the shutdown.  Depending on your perspective, either a problem with rule breakers or snitches:

Folsom - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/kyfhyclwby620/
Folsom Again- http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/jnchqchaybozy/
Inter Rage - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/l22s02rq3kwx/
Placer's suspension - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/i3it4dh1z6sdn/
Placer Again - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/kdcdschax9b3f/
San Juan - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/imf63bub1j1qw/
Vacaville - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/k6998dmndxwno/

@The Outlaw  - I've heard the rumors about San Juan and possible issues with the debt service with their field complex.  Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

tjsoccer said:


> As far as the news article goes, either Placer didn't follow their own "safe play plan" (ie. the plan says that they are supposed enter through some rollup doors, and the picture looks like the kids were congregating near a regular door) <OR> Magnum PI has media contacts from his FBI days and was able to blow this one up (and the news media ran without doing their due diligence).  Or it could be a little of both...or just general confusion because the state has given conflicting guidance.  What is your take, @Ksoccer07?
> 
> As far as the Ethic rules incidents goes, Region 6 is really on a roll since the shutdown.  Depending on your perspective, either a problem with rule breakers or snitches:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can't reveal my source but, on a scale of 1 to 10, it's about a 9 on credibility.  That said, you're always well sourced for that kind of stuff so if there's validity to it I'll bet you know more than I.  I do find it odd they cleaned house on coaches, though, TJ.  Look at the roster... 50% newbies.  They had some long time, heavy hitters there and only a couple remain.  We know turnover is common but usually it's the lower profile names, right?  It looks like a salary cut to me.  

In terms of the field situation, I don't have any intel and don't know if the issues are related.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Sep 29, 2020)

I guess if the plan was to go in through rollup doors and it wasn’t being enforced then there lies the problem. Still think it’s a bit weird that a 50-60 year old man is creeping around parking lots filming young girls. If he’s that bored maybe he shouldn’t have retired. He could be  a great guy and great agent but that’s not normal IMO. He for sure had the kids best interests and safety in mind and not the fear of losing any of his Roseville comp players to a more competitive club.
I read through the other region 6 stuff.  I’ve got an idea, why doesn’t NorCal premier set up leagues, tournaments, play dates etc and get paid for it and stay out of everything else? Why do we need some governing body disciplining the clubs? Kids should be able to leave a club for whatever reason they want whenever they want. Seems to work for every other comp youth sport in the country. If The clubs are worried about kids leaving maybe they could improve their product.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 29, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I guess if the plan was to go in through rollup doors and it wasn’t being enforced then there lies the problem. Still think it’s a bit weird that a 50-60 year old man is creeping around parking lots filming young girls. If he’s that bored maybe he shouldn’t have retired. He could be  a great guy and great agent but that’s not normal IMO. He for sure had the kids best interests and safety in mind and not the fear of losing any of his Roseville comp players to a more competitive club.
> I read through the other region 6 stuff.  I’ve got an idea, why doesn’t NorCal premier set up leagues, tournaments, play dates etc and get paid for it and stay out of everything else? Why do we need some governing body disciplining the clubs? Kids should be able to leave a club for whatever reason they want whenever they want. Seems to work for every other comp youth sport in the country. If The clubs are worried about kids leaving maybe they could improve their product.


I had the same "ick" feeling when I saw the photos. I could never imagine creepily snapping photos of a bunch of young girls. Even if Placer was in the wrong, (not debating that,) it's still odd.

And as I said a bit upthread, my DD was at those infamous trainings and they did make them completely optional- it was your own choice to attend. Again-not arguing if they were right/wrong, just stating facts from being there.

I will say this- by the time those "trainings/tryouts/whatever" were happening, the teams were already set. It was all for show. One of the many reasons we left.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I guess if the plan was to go in through rollup doors and it wasn’t being enforced then there lies the problem. Still think it’s a bit weird that a 50-60 year old man is creeping around parking lots filming young girls. If he’s that bored maybe he shouldn’t have retired. He could be  a great guy and great agent but that’s not normal IMO. He for sure had the kids best interests and safety in mind and not the fear of losing any of his Roseville comp players to a more competitive club.
> I read through the other region 6 stuff.  I’ve got an idea, why doesn’t NorCal premier set up leagues, tournaments, play dates etc and get paid for it and stay out of everything else? Why do we need some governing body disciplining the clubs? Kids should be able to leave a club for whatever reason they want whenever they want. Seems to work for every other comp youth sport in the country. If The clubs are worried about kids leaving maybe they could improve their product.


I would agree with one exception... when kids accept an offer to a club, they've usually taken a spot someone else wanted.  So while I'm not a fan of clubs holding kids hostage, and we know they do, I also don't support backdoor deals like recruiting rostered players during a season or promising spots before a legal tryout window.  I'll give you an example:  This year Davis 05 girls scheduled open tryouts and kids signed up for those tryouts.  When the recruiting door opened, just before actual tryouts, Davis poached half a dozen players from Placer's DA... which was dissolving... no tryout required.  Then, when the actual tryout date came, they canceled any form of tryouts.  So what happens to all the other girls that signed up for tryouts?  I was fine with guaranteeing existing players a spot. I think every club did that this spring, but I thought this was kind of a garbage move by Davis... even if it was legal.  

This year was an anomaly but I think it's a bit dirty to solicit players currently registered with another club.  You'll also run into parents threatening coaches all year long if they can leave at anytime.  I believe both sides have to have a skin in the game... but I'm also a proponent of your point... let competition drive the market.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I would agree with one exception... when kids accept an offer to a club, they've usually taken a spot someone else wanted.  So while I'm not a fan of clubs holding kids hostage, and we know they do, I also don't support backdoor deals like recruiting rostered players during a season or promising spots before a legal tryout window.  I'll give you an example:  This year Davis 05 girls scheduled open tryouts and kids signed up for those tryouts.  When the recruiting door opened, just before actual tryouts, Davis poached half a dozen players from Placer's DA... which was dissolving... no tryout required.  Then, when the actual tryout date came, they canceled any form of tryouts.  So what happens to all the other girls that signed up for tryouts?  I was fine with guaranteeing existing players a spot. I think every club did that this spring, but I thought this was kind of a garbage move by Davis... even if it was legal.
> 
> This year was an anomaly but I think it's a bit dirty to solicit players currently registered with another club.  You'll also run into parents threatening coaches all year long if they can leave at anytime.  I believe both sides have to have a skin in the game... but I'm also a proponent of your point... let competition drive the market.


What’s dirty about soliciting players who already have a club?   I don’t complain if McDonald’s advertises to Burger King customers.  We don’t complain if you can see the Shell sign while you’re at Chevron.   ( Denying ECNL entry so you can poach is a completely different question.  There is no defending that half of it.)

That said, I like the NPL setup a lot more than ECNL.  If your team is Champions League, it is because that team earned it.  You don’t get a free ride just because _other_ teams at your club are good, or were good 5 years ago.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Agreed. Blues has NPL but as you mentioned that's not always enough. Their fields are definitely a silver lining for them. Several of my DD's friends left Placer for Davis this year for ECNL. Her age group for SJ ECNL was already stacked, so they had to go further out. Funnily enough, that Davis ECNL team last year wasn't that strong at all. Solid Placer teams were tying them. The girls they got from Placer should definitely help them. I hear nothing but great things about Davis' program as a whole.


"...Funnily enough, that Davis ECNL team last year wasn't that strong at all. Solid Placer teams were tying them. The girls they got from Placer should definitely help them." -Glitterhater (+1 for the screen name)

So if Davis and Placer are comparable, not sure which age group you are referring to, and then Davis becomes a stronger team with the players from Placer, doesn't that make a case for excluding Placer from ECNL in this region because it would demonstrate that there is not enough talent in the region to field "strong" ECNL teams among three clubs?  I guess if Davis, and San Juan, have stellar seasons then the chances for Placer ECNL diminish.  Maybe? Possibly?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 29, 2020)

Maskless said:


> "...Funnily enough, that Davis ECNL team last year wasn't that strong at all. Solid Placer teams were tying them. The girls they got from Placer should definitely help them." -Glitterhater (+1 for the screen name)
> 
> So if Davis and Placer are comparable, not sure which age group you are referring to, and then Davis becomes a stronger team with the players from Placer, doesn't that make a case for excluding Placer from ECNL in this region because it would demonstrate that there is not enough talent in the region to field "strong" ECNL teams among three clubs?  I guess if Davis, and San Juan, have stellar seasons then the chances for Placer ECNL diminish.  Maybe? Possibly?


I definitely see your thought process here- And I agree, it's possible. I try to remain as neutral as possible here hence why I don't blast which age my DD is in- but I will say that the age group we are most familiar with looks nothing like it did last year, for both A & B teams. As we all know, losing the DA really was a blow. I do hope they are successful, several nice families there still.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I had the same "ick" feeling when I saw the photos. I could never imagine creepily snapping photos of a bunch of young girls. Even if Placer was in the wrong, (not debating that,) it's still odd.
> 
> And as I said a bit upthread, my DD was at those infamous trainings and they did make them completely optional- it was your own choice to attend. Again-not arguing if they were right/wrong, just stating facts from being there.
> 
> I will say this- by the time those "trainings/tryouts/whatever" were happening, the teams were already set. It was all for show. One of the many reasons we left.


You will find that teams are usually pretty well set before tryouts. Doesn’t matter the club. This only becomes more true as players get older. Coaches generally know who all the players are going in, and have done their research.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 29, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> You will find that teams are usually pretty well set before tryouts. Doesn’t matter the club. This only becomes more true as players get older. Coaches generally know who all the players are going in, and have done their research.


I do agree with this, yes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What’s dirty about soliciting players who already have a club?   I don’t complain if McDonald’s advertises to Burger King customers.  We don’t complain if you can see the Shell sign while you’re at Chevron.   ( Denying ECNL entry so you can poach is a completely different question.  There is no defending that half of it.)
> 
> That said, I like the NPL setup a lot more than ECNL.  If your team is Champions League, it is because that team earned it.  You don’t get a free ride just because _other_ teams at your club are good, or were good 5 years ago.


You aren't signing a contract with McDonald's.  With comp soccer, you accept an offer, agree to financial terms and give (at a minimum) your verbal agreement for that season.  You agree to stay and they agree to keep you.  Your analogy is horrible.  

By the way, NPL has some bullshit to it.  I saw a team get added last year that hadn't even played a game yet.  I like the relegation concept but nobody puts it on par with ECNL.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 29, 2020)

Do clubs not have to earn the NPL designation? Or is that the dicey issue-that a club can get it as a whole, therefore making it so any team within that club, (despite that teams ability,) is able to be in NPL?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Maskless said:


> "...Funnily enough, that Davis ECNL team last year wasn't that strong at all. Solid Placer teams were tying them. The girls they got from Placer should definitely help them." -Glitterhater (+1 for the screen name)
> 
> So if Davis and Placer are comparable, not sure which age group you are referring to, and then Davis becomes a stronger team with the players from Placer, doesn't that make a case for excluding Placer from ECNL in this region because it would demonstrate that there is not enough talent in the region to field "strong" ECNL teams among three clubs?  I guess if Davis, and San Juan, have stellar seasons then the chances for Placer ECNL diminish.  Maybe? Possibly?


Christ... the way players are jumping clubs in that age group, I'm not sure you see the same team ANYWHERE for more than 2 years.  Sacramento OR the Bay Area.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I would agree with one exception... when kids accept an offer to a club, they've usually taken a spot someone else wanted.  So while I'm not a fan of clubs holding kids hostage, and we know they do, I also don't support backdoor deals like recruiting rostered players during a season or promising spots before a legal tryout window.  I'll give you an example:  This year Davis 05 girls scheduled open tryouts and kids signed up for those tryouts.  When the recruiting door opened, just before actual tryouts, Davis poached half a dozen players from Placer's DA... which was dissolving... no tryout required.  Then, when the actual tryout date came, they canceled any form of tryouts.  So what happens to all the other girls that signed up for tryouts?  I was fine with guaranteeing existing players a spot. I think every club did that this spring, but I thought this was kind of a garbage move by Davis... even if it was legal.
> 
> This year was an anomaly but I think it's a bit dirty to solicit players currently registered with another club.  You'll also run into parents threatening coaches all year long if they can leave at anytime.  I believe both sides have to have a skin in the game... but I'm also a proponent of your point... let competition drive the market.


I generally agree with you, but the use of the words "Davis poached" has a harsh resonance to it.  Everybody in region 6 knew Placer United was going to have a dumpster fire once it became known DA was folding, especially the staff/coaches at the surrounding clubs.  Those coaches didn't have to do anything but wait for the emails and phone calls from the Placer players and parents.  Most of them already had a relationship with Robo thru PDP. Those Placer players leaving for Davis, and I guess San Juan, to be a part of a unique competitive landscape was inevitable once DA collapsed.  What were these clubs to do?  Turn them away?  I wonder how many players has Placer poached from Davis or any other club over the years.  Probably quite a few.  The post above had two links to the most recent recruiting violations at Placer United by Paul O'Brien and Kim Gonzalez.  So did Paul and Placer United get sanctioned because he was the DOC, and Kim was the one doing the actual recruiting and training outside of the tryout window without notifying the club?  It sort of sounds that way when you read the complaints and findings together.  That would be a shame if that's why Paul and Jodi decided to leave.

Placer's suspension - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/i3it4dh1z6sdn/
Placer Again - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/kdcdschax9b3f/ 

Outlaw is right.  Let "competition drive the market".  Recruit all you want.  It makes teams better and speeds up the identification process.  From a business perspective, in a competitive market, it would make sense for Davis and San Juan to reject Placer's attempt to obtain an ECNL market share. What serious business wouldn't deny a competitor? ECNL probably looked at it from a national perspective rather than a regional perspective and concluded the talent pool for the two local ECNL clubs would be further diluted with a third club.  It's hard to have a brand name like Elite Competitive National League (ECNL) and then make decisions that run counter to it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Maskless said:


> I generally agree with you, but the use of the words "Davis poached" has a harsh resonance to it.  Everybody in region 6 knew Placer United was going to have a dumpster fire once it became known DA was folding, especially the staff/coaches at the surrounding clubs.  Those coaches didn't have to do anything but wait for the emails and phone calls from the Placer players and parents.  Most of them already had a relationship with Robo thru PDP. Those Placer players leaving for Davis, and I guess San Juan, to be a part of a unique competitive landscape was inevitable once DA collapsed.  What were these clubs to do?  Turn them away?  I wonder how many players has Placer poached from Davis or any other club over the years.  Probably quite a few.  The post above had two links to the most recent recruiting violations at Placer United by Paul O'Brien and Kim Gonzalez.  So did Paul and Placer United get sanctioned because he was the DOC, and Kim was the one doing the actual recruiting and training outside of the tryout window without notifying the club?  It sort of sounds that way when you read the complaints and findings together.  That would be a shame if that's why Paul and Jodi decided to leave.
> 
> Placer's suspension - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/i3it4dh1z6sdn/
> Placer Again - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/kdcdschax9b3f/
> ...


You're correct... everyone knew... and I hold Davis in pretty high regard because of how they run things.  It wouldn't surprise me one bit if every one of those families, and 50 others, called Davis rather than the alternative and Robertson did no recruiting.  You're correct that families were salivating.  That said, put yourself in the position of the kid that signed up for tryouts a month in advance.  This kid has no team or is with a team and only signs up for Davis tryouts because that's where they want to be.  Next thing you know, after a handful of phone calls, tryouts get cancelled.  I feel for THAT kid.  The kid that never got a fair shot.  For me, it's not as much about what the Placer families did... or what Robo did... but advertising tryouts and then cancelling because you just "poached" the ones you wanted.  I think that was classless.  I think they, at the very least, should have gone through with some kind of tryouts.  I'm not sure what SJ did... probably something similar.  Maybe they were completely limited by Covid. 

I don't spend time worrying about clubs recruiting players because I think parents are the biggest offenders there.  I know Placer picked up many players when they went DA... so it stands to reason, or perhaps fairness, they lose them the same way.  It actually warms my heart in a way because the clubs show little loyalty to families.  Karma, right?  I just think the turnover takes a little of the fun out of it for players that enjoy rivalries, etc. 

It seems to me what a U-Littles coach did with private training is minor compared to other things we've seen unless it went beyond her specifically.  I think Paul took the bullet because, at the 10,000' level, someone had to.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 30, 2020)

Maskless said:


> I generally agree with you, but the use of the words "Davis poached" has a harsh resonance to it.  Everybody in region 6 knew Placer United was going to have a dumpster fire once it became known DA was folding, especially the staff/coaches at the surrounding clubs.  Those coaches didn't have to do anything but wait for the emails and phone calls from the Placer players and parents.  Most of them already had a relationship with Robo thru PDP. Those Placer players leaving for Davis, and I guess San Juan, to be a part of a unique competitive landscape was inevitable once DA collapsed.  What were these clubs to do?  Turn them away?  I wonder how many players has Placer poached from Davis or any other club over the years.  Probably quite a few.  The post above had two links to the most recent recruiting violations at Placer United by Paul O'Brien and Kim Gonzalez.  So did Paul and Placer United get sanctioned because he was the DOC, and Kim was the one doing the actual recruiting and training outside of the tryout window without notifying the club?  It sort of sounds that way when you read the complaints and findings together.  That would be a shame if that's why Paul and Jodi decided to leave.
> 
> Placer's suspension - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/i3it4dh1z6sdn/
> Placer Again - http://www.norcalreferees.com/incidents/edit/kdcdschax9b3f/
> ...


S/b Elite Clubs National League.


----------



## Maskless (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're correct... everyone knew... and I hold Davis in pretty high regard because of how they run things.  It wouldn't surprise me one bit if every one of those families, and 50 others, called Davis rather than the alternative and Robertson did no recruiting.  You're correct that families were salivating.  That said, put yourself in the position of the kid that signed up for tryouts a month in advance.  This kid has no team or is with a team and only signs up for Davis tryouts because that's where they want to be.  Next thing you know, after a handful of phone calls, tryouts get cancelled.  I feel for THAT kid.  The kid that never got a fair shot.  For me, it's not as much about what the Placer families did... or what Robo did... but advertising tryouts and then cancelling because you just "poached" the ones you wanted.  I think that was classless.  I think they, at the very least, should have gone through with some kind of tryouts.  I'm not sure what SJ did... probably something similar.  Maybe they were completely limited by Covid.
> 
> I don't spend time worrying about clubs recruiting players because I think parents are the biggest offenders there.  I know Placer picked up many players when they went DA... so it stands to reason, or perhaps fairness, they lose them the same way.  It actually warms my heart in a way because the clubs show little loyalty to families.  Karma, right?  I just think the turnover takes a little of the fun out of it for players that enjoy rivalries, etc.
> 
> It seems to me what a U-Littles coach did with private training is minor compared to other things we've seen unless it went beyond her specifically.  I think Paul took the bullet because, at the 10,000' level, someone had to.


U-littles? I saw she is the 09G coach, but the pic of the players waiting at the back door for the training looked like those were older players.  Regardless, the rules are the rules and there shouldn't have been any training or contact outside of the tryout window. And let's not forget there was a gov mandated lockdown. Kim disregarded the rules and created an unfair competetive advantage. Typical Placer United ploy. I feel bad for Paul and Jodi getting swept up and away because of this. It doesn't sound minor, but I don't know what "other things" you've seen that you are comparing this too. Its important for parents to talk so that they aren't slave to the club's messaging. I see no problem with parents discussing  clubs and if parents want to leave because they liked what they heard then best of luck. As far as the child and tryouts I sympathize for her but it could have been worse. They could have wasted her time with a tryout just for show.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 30, 2020)

.


The Outlaw said:


> You're correct... everyone knew... and I hold Davis in pretty high regard because of how they run things.  It wouldn't surprise me one bit if every one of those families, and 50 others, called Davis rather than the alternative and Robertson did no recruiting.  You're correct that families were salivating.  That said, put yourself in the position of the kid that signed up for tryouts a month in advance.  This kid has no team or is with a team and only signs up for Davis tryouts because that's where they want to be.  Next thing you know, after a handful of phone calls, tryouts get cancelled.  I feel for THAT kid.  The kid that never got a fair shot.  For me, it's not as much about what the Placer families did... or what Robo did... but advertising tryouts and then cancelling because you just "poached" the ones you wanted.  I think that was classless.  I think they, at the very least, should have gone through with some kind of tryouts.  I'm not sure what SJ did... probably something similar.  Maybe they were completely limited by Covid.
> 
> I don't spend time worrying about clubs recruiting players because I think parents are the biggest offenders there.  I know Placer picked up many players when they went DA... so it stands to reason, or perhaps fairness, they lose them the same way.  It actually warms my heart in a way because the clubs show little loyalty to families.  Karma, right?  I just think the turnover takes a little of the fun out of it for players that enjoy rivalries, etc.
> 
> It seems to me what a U-Littles coach did with private training is minor compared to other things we've seen unless it went beyond her specifically.  I think Paul took the bullet because, at the 10,000' level, someone had to.


They were completely limited by Covid and could not hold in person tryouts. 
The amount of inaccurate speculation and gossip that happens on here would be entertaining if it were not for the unfortunate fact that those that don’t know better take it away as information.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 30, 2020)

Maskless said:


> U-littles? I saw she is the 09G coach, but the pic of the players waiting at the back door for the training looked like those were older players.  Regardless, the rules are the rules and there shouldn't have been any training or contact outside of the tryout window. And let's not forget there was a gov mandated lockdown. Kim disregarded the rules and created an unfair competetive advantage. Typical Placer United ploy. I feel bad for Paul and Jodi getting swept up and away because of this. It doesn't sound minor, but I don't know what "other things" you've seen that you are comparing this too. Its important for parents to talk so that they aren't slave to the club's messaging. I see no problem with parents discussing  clubs and if parents want to leave because they liked what they heard then best of luck. As far as the child and tryouts I sympathize for her but it could have been worse. They could have wasted her time with a tryout just for show.


You are confusing 2 different violations. Kim had nothing to do with the “picture”. She brought over players from another club that she was training privately. The picture and indoor training was a seperate event, probably older girls from another club.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> .
> 
> They were completely limited by Covid and could not hold in person tryouts.
> The amount of inaccurate speculation and gossip that happens on here would be entertaining if it were not for the unfortunate fact that those that don’t know better take it away as information.


Well, the reality is that Davis knew, well in advance, they were going to pull players from the DA and never intended on having a tryout.  I get it if Covid impacted everything but they only had half a dozen spots (at most) to fill anyway.  What did they do with the existing, bottom third of the roster... move them to a B team?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

Maskless said:


> U-littles? I saw she is the 09G coach, but the pic of the players waiting at the back door for the training looked like those were older players.  Regardless, the rules are the rules and there shouldn't have been any training or contact outside of the tryout window. And let's not forget there was a gov mandated lockdown. Kim disregarded the rules and created an unfair competetive advantage. Typical Placer United ploy. I feel bad for Paul and Jodi getting swept up and away because of this. It doesn't sound minor, but I don't know what "other things" you've seen that you are comparing this too. Its important for parents to talk so that they aren't slave to the club's messaging. I see no problem with parents discussing  clubs and if parents want to leave because they liked what they heard then best of luck. As far as the child and tryouts I sympathize for her but it could have been worse. They could have wasted her time with a tryout just for show.


Agreed on parents talking... that's the customer's only ammunition.  Unfortunately, that does as much damage as anything else.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Oct 1, 2020)

There was not a state lockdown at the time of the trainings. Maybe recruiting outside of tryout window but not a state wide lockdown. My 2 daughters play for other clubs and they also didn’t have tryouts. It is a bummer for the kids that don’t get a fair shot, also sucks for teams that want new players, ha.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> There was not a state lockdown at the time of the trainings. Maybe recruiting outside of tryout window but not a state wide lockdown. My 2 daughters play for other clubs and they also didn’t have tryouts. It is a bummer for the kids that don’t get a fair shot, also sucks for teams that want new players, ha.


Yeah... I don't know that anybody had anything remotely close to a traditional tryout.  In Davis' defense, there was a "recruiting" window prior to the "tryout" window and I don't think they broke any rules.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 1, 2020)

I do know with Davis, (ECNL,) they talked to people during that open window, but could not formally make any offers until that window opened. 

For ie: I know girls who got offers from their current club at the time, (because they had that window where they could sign returning players,) and they ended up losing their offer while waiting on Davis. So Davis really did wait until it was ok to make offers to new players. Such a weird year!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I do know with Davis, (ECNL,) they talked to people during that open window, but could not formally make any offers until that window opened.
> 
> For ie: I know girls who got offers from their current club at the time, (because they had that window where they could sign returning players,) and they ended up losing their offer while waiting on Davis. So Davis really did wait until it was ok to make offers to new players. Such a weird year!


We both know some of those personalities.  Going to be an interesting year.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 2, 2020)

The best part is some families will play about 10 games if their lucky in CA and here comes tryouts in May again. More jumping


----------



## Blank95661 (Oct 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> RYSC (where he coaches) is absolutely competing for players with Placer. That might clue people in as to his motivation.


RYSC does not compete with Placer for players. If there is a choice between Placer and RYSC there is no choice. Roseville’s top teams can’t usually compete with lower level NPL teams.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Blank95661 said:


> RYSC does not compete with Placer for players. If there is a choice between Placer and RYSC there is no choice. Roseville’s top teams can’t usually compete with lower level NPL teams.


Sure they do. Players often come from RYSC to Placer. RYSC has to compete to keep players from going to Placer. Yes, the city teams are usually below the level of NPL.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 8, 2020)

I think one would be correct to assume that the city clubs have to fight to keep players from the B teams at places like Placer. I don't think it's as common to have a high-level player acquired from the city team. Not that it never happens, but much less likely. Unless you get the case like placer did this year of a coach from a city team bringing his entire team over to the top team because he is now the top teams coach.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I think one would be correct to assume that the city clubs have to fight to keep players from the B teams at places like Placer. I don't think it's as common to have a high-level player acquired from the city team. Not that it never happens, but much less likely. Unless you get the case like placer did this year of a coach from a city team bringing his entire team over to the top team because he is now the top teams coach.


So to recap...

Placer loses DA. Placer is denied ECNL girls. Placer gets busted for recruiting. The coach gets suspended for it by norcal. Placer gets caught for illegal training sessions that makes them the poster child for what not to do during a pandemic by the media. Exposed for cheating - 2x. Norcal places them on 1 year probation causing their DOC and team admin to leave. Their talent moves to their competitors (SJSC & Davis). And now are restocking their younger teams with non NPL teams "gleaned" from a local city team while their only chance to get accepted into ECNL hinges on being able to demonstrate they can field elite caliber competition, which by the way, has to prove it against the talent that bailed to Davis and San Juan. LMAO! Couldn't happen to a more deserving club. For those coming to their rescue please spare us from the kool aid induced worn out platitudes and open your eyes to Placer's sad reality. That dumpster fire is glowing hot.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskface, placers DA teams were good enough to get granted ECNL. The most likely reason they didn’t get it is proximity to Davis and SJ and maybe not having their own fields. Also the new leadership at placer is solid so I won’t be surprised if they take a excel in the coming years. Not Kool Aid just facts.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 9, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Maskface, placers DA teams were good enough to get granted ECNL. The most likely reason they didn’t get it is proximity to Davis and SJ and maybe not having their own fields. Also the new leadership at placer is solid so I won’t be surprised if they take a excel in the coming years. Not Kool Aid just facts.


Nice try, but you failed to provide any facts. 

"placers DA teams were good enough to get granted ECNL." - This is an opinion. The fact is they didn't get ECNL.

"The most likely reason they didn’t get it is proximity to Davis and SJ and maybe not having their own fields." - This is conjecture. Not a fact.

"Also the new leadership at placer is solid" - Another opinion. I hope it gets better. The last chair, I heard, was a proponent of the Defensive Marriage Act and partnered with a big tobacco proponent. If true, hardly the type to have everyone's best interest in mind. It seems that mindset carried over to the club. This is another example of conjecture as opposed to fact. Personally I doubt that was the case.

"I won’t be surprised if they take a excel in the coming years." - Another opinion. 

"In the coming years" That doesn't sound like anytime soon. 

I know it can be hard to shift paradigms when the facts don't line up with what you want to believe. Yes there are some good players at the older ages but its hard for them to leave at a late stage. At this point it's an irrefutable dumpster fire when the facts we know are examined. In the coming years the flames will die out, the wreckage will be examined, and then we can evaluate the impact this had on Placer. Right now, the shitter is full at Placer. But at least there's a warm fire to huddle around during the winter. Also, try coffee, it might help.


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Nice try, but you failed to provide any facts.
> 
> "placers DA teams were good enough to get granted ECNL." - This is an opinion. The fact is they didn't get ECNL.
> 
> ...


I have a sneaky feeling this is OUTLAW!! Name is Maskless and’s a Bronze member! Hmmmm!!!


----------



## Maskless (Oct 9, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I have a sneaky feeling this is OUTLAW!! Name is Maskless and’s a Bronze member! Hmmmm!!!


Another popular tactic employed by the Placer crowd used to distract from any perceived attacks or misconceptions directed towards the club rather than having an objective dialog about it.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 9, 2020)

Like I've mentioned before, we have a few years experience with Placer, (we left this year.)
It was a shit show last year, 100%. I can't speak to the current leadership as like I said, we're gone.
I do feel like Placer is more of a "numbers" club. I didn't feel like our experience showed that they care about players- just numbers. 
I can appreciate everyone's opinions on this because I do know that some people were happy there. But- facts are facts. It's factual they've done some shady shit.


----------



## SaydeeLu (Oct 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Like I've mentioned before, we have a few years experience with Placer, (we left this year.)
> It was a shit show last year, 100%. I can't speak to the current leadership as like I said, we're gone.
> I do feel like Placer is more of a "numbers" club. I didn't feel like our experience showed that they care about players- just numbers.
> I can appreciate everyone's opinions on this because I do know that some people were happy there. But- facts are facts. It's factual they've done some shady shit.


This was exactly our experience the past four years at Placer, especially this last season before COVID hit. I strongly believe it is a widely shared opinion that the club did not care about the development or retention of the younger players on the girls' side. It was hard for me not to wonder if the ulittles and B/C teams were just considered "fundraisers" for the DA teams. I do hope the club can turn things around again after the recent mass exodus. We picked that club in the first place because of their reputation as being a strong club for many years -sad it seems that is no longer the case. We still have many friends there and would never want to see them fail, but I can't help but feel a bit of "I told you so" when we hear of more and more families' dissatisfaction.


----------



## crush (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Nice try, but you failed to provide any facts.
> 
> "placers DA teams were good enough to get granted ECNL." - This is an opinion. The fact is they didn't get ECNL.
> 
> ...


Outlaw, is this you?  Be honest with us Maskless.  I like the avatar name.  Can you give us the true meaning on the name and why you picked it?  Welcome back or welcome to the forum.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Nice try, but you failed to provide any facts.
> 
> "placers DA teams were good enough to get granted ECNL." - This is an opinion. The fact is they didn't get ECNL.
> 
> ...


It is amusing that you accuse others of having opinions, and then write “the shitter is full at Placer".  (Apparently this counts as objective fact.)

I can only assume you work for Honey Bucket and have the inside scoop about whose porta-potties are due for a cleaning.

Good luck to the kids at Placer and elsewhere.  And thanks for the sanitation help.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 9, 2020)

crush said:


> Outlaw, is this you?  Be honest with us Maskless.  I like the avatar name.  Can you give us the true meaning on the name and why you picked it?  Welcome back or welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the welcome. I have no idea who Outlaw is except for a few of the posts I've seen. It's clubs like Placer that make people question who is honest and what is the truth bc they intentionally lead people to the wrong conclusions with not untrue facts. For example, the sky is black. It's this tactic at Placer that stifles conversations and questions among parents for fear of retribution.


----------



## crush (Oct 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It is amusing that you accuse others of having opinions, and then write “the shitter is full at Placer".  (Apparently this counts as objective fact.)
> 
> I can only assume you work for Honey Bucket and have the inside scoop about whose porta-potties are due for a cleaning.
> 
> Good luck to the kids at Placer and elsewhere.  And thanks for the sanitation help.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It is amusing that you accuse others of having opinions, and then write “the shitter is full at Placer".  (Apparently this counts as objective fact.)
> 
> I can only assume you work for Honey Bucket and have the inside scoop about whose porta-potties are due for a cleaning.
> 
> Good luck to the kids at Placer and elsewhere.  And thanks for the sanitation help.


Ugh. Maybe I'll come back to this one later. But true to form at Placer, denigrate and disparage others to prove your point.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 9, 2020)

crush said:


> View attachment 9208


Looks like someone else was taking photos at Tinker.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Ugh. Maybe I'll come back to this one later. But true to form at Placer, denigrate and disparage others to prove your point.


Huh?  The guy whose metaphors are toilets and dumpsters suddenly objects to denigration?  

LMAO.

Enjoy your work at Honey Bucket.  Life really wouldnt be the same without you.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Ugh. Maybe I'll come back to this one later. But true to form at Placer, denigrate and disparage others to prove your point.


The intra-regional hate among the Excremento crowd (since we’re using potty language in this thread) is the main reason the region consistently underwhelms. They’re more interested in winning today at all costs than developing players, but trying to make their local competitors fail is the most important thing of all up there.

Are you trying to be ironic when you “denigrate and disparage” a club by accusing them of doing it?


----------



## crush (Oct 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Huh?  The guy whose metaphors are toilets and dumpsters suddenly objects to denigration?
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Enjoy your work at Honey Bucket.  Life really wouldnt be the same without you.


Ya brah!!!


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Oct 9, 2020)

I admit I follow the NorCal boys more than the girls but I think I remember placer 05 girls going to 3 state cup finals and winning 1 or 2 of them. Then they went DA and and got more talent, but I’m sure this wouldn’t put them at an average ECNL level. I watched the placer 05&04 girls play a bit last year and both were very solid.  As far as new DOC’s Benjamin and unsworth are good coaches and care about the kids a lot. Does this mean the club will have good success? We will see but it’s a good starting point.  Attention Everyone these are opinions and not fact.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Ugh. Maybe I'll come back to this one later. But true to form at Placer, denigrate and disparage others to prove your point.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 9, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I admit I follow the NorCal boys more than the girls but I think I remember placer 05 girls going to 3 state cup finals and winning 1 or 2 of them. Then they went DA and and got more talent, but I’m sure this wouldn’t put them at an average ECNL level. I watched the placer 05&04 girls play a bit last year and both were very solid.  As far as new DOC’s Benjamin and unsworth are good coaches and care about the kids a lot. Does this mean the club will have good success? We will see but it’s a good starting point.  Attention Everyone these are opinions and not fact.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Oct 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Huh?  The guy whose metaphors are toilets and dumpsters suddenly objects to denigration?
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> ...





dad4 said:


> It is amusing that you accuse others of having opinions, and then write “the shitter is full at Placer".  (Apparently this counts as objective fact.)
> 
> I can only assume you work for Honey Bucket and have the inside scoop about whose porta-potties are due for a cleaning.
> 
> Good luck to the kids at Placer and elsewhere.  And thanks for the sanitation help.


 Hey, Maskless Shitter #2 needs attention...may want to bring the snake.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 9, 2020)

Both of my daughters teams played against Placer and Placer was always pretty solid at the top end, but didn't seem to have depth in the Club (more of a drop from top to 2nd team). So that might have been something that ECNL looked at along with Davis and San Juan already in the area as a pairing (Pleasanton/Mustang, Marin/Santa Rosa, MVLA/Thorns) in addition to some of the trouble that people mention on here.


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 9, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Both of my daughters teams played against Placer and Placer was always pretty solid at the top end, but didn't seem to have depth in the Club (more of a drop from top to 2nd team). So that might have been something that ECNL looked at along with Davis and San Juan already in the area as a pairing (Pleasanton/Mustang, Marin/Santa Rosa, MVLA/Thorns) in addition to some of the trouble that people mention on here.


There is a lot of truth to this as well. Several top teams would be loaded while the second teams would struggle. You'd have those 1 or 2 players on the second teams that by all means deserved to be playing up-but they got overlooked for whatever reason and got fed up and left. Leaving the second teams worse off than before. All that said, maybe that's an overall club thing? I don't really know.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 9, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I watched the placer 05&04 girls play a bit last year and both were very solid.


This was my impression from seeing them. Both wouldn't have had any trouble competing in ECNL IMO. I can't speak for any of the other teams.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 11, 2020)

For anyone who thinks Placer didn't get into ECNL because of on field reasons is lying to themselves or don't know the level of play well enough. Not saying I blame SJ/Davis but clearly why would they want a 3rd club in the region in ECNL?


----------



## Glitterhater (Oct 11, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> For anyone who thinks Placer didn't get into ECNL because of on field reasons is lying to themselves or don't know the level of play well enough. Not saying I blame SJ/Davis but clearly why would they want a 3rd club in the region in ECNL?


So are the boys different? Because the Placer boys got ECNL. I guess I don't understand why they would but the girls didn't.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 11, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> For anyone who thinks Placer didn't get into ECNL because of on field reasons is lying to themselves or don't know the level of play well enough. Not saying I blame SJ/Davis but clearly why would they want a 3rd club in the region in ECNL?


This is what I heard (not first-hand) - same thing with Bay Area (formerly Earthquakes). Personally, I would have loved to have both in ECNL - less travel and at least as good, likely better, than most teams we travel to play in the NW in the age groups I saw.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 11, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> So are the boys different? Because the Placer boys got ECNL. I guess I don't understand why they would but the girls didn't.


Both the 04 and 05 Placer girls teams were significantly better than the average ECNL team. The 05’s (who had 4 YNT pool players) beat all 3 ECNL opponents they faced last season and beat one local founding ECNL 05 team by 5 goals (the 04’s tied that same club, whose 04 team is top 10 nationally). Placer had club wide friendlies against another local ECNL club, but Placer played their teams up an age group to even things out. 
Both the Quakes (now Bay Area FC) and Placer girls did not get ECNL, but would have likely been national contenders in both the 04 and 05 age groups if they had. I wish I had direct insight into how clubs were chosen this year, but I can only guess that as others have said, such is how it goes when founding members who are in direct competition have input into the selection process.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 11, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> So are the boys different? Because the Placer boys got ECNL. I guess I don't understand why they would but the girls didn't.


Yes. Nor Cal is kinda running the nor cal division of boys ecnl. They have partnership  with ECNL where 6 ecnl clubs plus 4 nor cal clubs choose by nor cal are part of the boys side. Much different set up to the girls.

Same reason why Quakes/FC Bay Area didn't get in is MVLA/Thorns but more so MVLA I'm thinking saying "ummm I don't think so. Like many things in life, It's who you know, not what you know that often matters in the end.


----------



## Maskless (Oct 13, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Both the 04 and 05 Placer girls teams were significantly better than the average ECNL team. The 05’s (who had 4 YNT pool players) beat all 3 ECNL opponents they faced last season and beat one local founding ECNL 05 team by 5 goals (the 04’s tied that same club, whose 04 team is top 10 nationally). Placer had club wide friendlies against another local ECNL club, but Placer played their teams up an age group to even things out.
> Both the Quakes (now Bay Area FC) and Placer girls did not get ECNL, but would have likely been national contenders in both the 04 and 05 age groups if they had. I wish I had direct insight into how clubs were chosen this year, but I can only guess that as others have said, such is how it goes when founding members who are in direct competition have input into the selection process.


I won't disagree with anything you're saying. But your use of the past tense helps illustrate my point. Those teams, at least the 05 team, no longer exist. The present reality is ECNL made a hard pass on Placer despite the success and promise those teams had. It will be even more difficult for them to gain entry given the hard reset at Placer caused by the loss of talent bc DA folded, ECNL denied, and the other off field issues. It's just the reality of the situation. Maybe the 06 thru 2010 teams can rally enough to make a case for ECNL but I haven't heard to much chatter about those age groups so it doesn't seem promising. Last I heard Blues was dominating those age groups in that rivalry. It's a hot mess at Placer. The struggle is real.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 13, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Yes. Nor Cal is kinda running the nor cal division of boys ecnl. They have partnership  with ECNL where 6 ecnl clubs plus 4 nor cal clubs choose by nor cal are part of the boys side. Much different set up to the girls.
> 
> Same reason why Quakes/FC Bay Area didn't get in is MVLA/Thorns but more so MVLA I'm thinking saying "ummm I don't think so. Like many things in life, It's who you know, not what you know that often matters in the end.


Deza might have also burned some bridges the way he left ECNL for DA when that occurred-- I think basically took his force teams to quakes before season ended and caused some forfeits.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 13, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Deza might have also burned some bridges the way he left ECNL for DA when that occurred-- I think basically took his force teams to quakes before season ended and caused some forfeits.


Yes, that played it's role as well. I guess ECNL liked Baicher more  Although having a name like Brandi on your staff I'm sure helped as well


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 14, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Yes, that played it's role as well. I guess ECNL liked Baicher more  Although having a name like Brandi on your staff I'm sure helped as well


probably didn't hurt!!!


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Deza might have also* burned some bridges* the way he left ECNL for DA when that occurred-- I think basically took his force teams to quakes before season ended and caused some forfeits.


Yes, and caused their team to give up Far West and National Championship glory for what?  Why not wait until after 2017 season?  I was shocked that team bailed in the middle of the season for greener pasture.  Lot's of green in the pasture to make the move?  I was so pissed off.  Yes, we won the semi's against Nocal top team 8-0.  I wanted Deza and he took his team out halfway in the season and I'm still smfh.......


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 14, 2020)

crush said:


> Yes, and caused their team to give up Far West and National Championship glory for what?  Why not wait until after 2017 season?  I was shocked that team bailed in the middle of the season for greener pasture.  Lot's of green in the pasture to make the move?  I was so pissed off.  Yes, we won the semi's against Nocal top team 8-0.  I wanted Deza and he took his team out halfway in the season and I'm still smfh.......


I would probably say it wasn't the top NorCal team if it was 8-0, unless you are saying it was the team representing Norcal in which case maybe. I don't know what Far West/National Championship is, but I don't think MVLA or San Juan or Mustang which were/are other top teams in NorCal would have been beaten 8-0 unless it was their second teams and even then that is a big number.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 14, 2020)

crush said:


> Yes, and caused their team to give up Far West and National Championship glory for what?  Why not wait until after 2017 season?  I was shocked that team bailed in the middle of the season for greener pasture.  Lot's of green in the pasture to make the move?  I was so pissed off.  Yes, we won the semi's against Nocal top team 8-0.  I wanted Deza and he took his team out halfway in the season and I'm still smfh.......


Why not wait?  Pressure from both ECNL and DA.  Both were saying “if you are friends with Suzie, then you can’t be friends with me”.  

One more reason closed leagues suck.


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> *I would probably say it wasn't the top NorCal team if it was 8-0*, unless you are saying it was the team representing Norcal in which case maybe. I don't know what Far West/National Championship is, but I don't think MVLA or San Juan or Mustang which were/are other top teams in NorCal would have been beaten 8-0 unless it was their second teams and even then that is a big number.


It was Nocals top team bro.  The other top team, MLVA played for some other National Championship.  Deza bailed for the green and took his goats with him.  Our team beat his team early on so were #1.  Here I was at Five Points in Seattle, dumb, foolish and a sucker dad thinking we were the true champs.  I was told that but I knew better.


----------



## dad4 (Oct 14, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I would probably say it wasn't the top NorCal team if it was 8-0, unless you are saying it was the team representing Norcal in which case maybe. I don't know what Far West/National Championship is, but I don't think MVLA or San Juan or Mustang which were/are other top teams in NorCal would have been beaten 8-0 unless it was their second teams and even then that is a big number.


The top players on the top team all quit mid season to form Quakes.  The bench players played out the rest of the season.  So, they had the same jerseys as the team with all the wins, but that’s about it.


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why not wait?  Pressure from both ECNL and DA.  Both were saying “if you are friends with Suzie, then you can’t be friends with me”.
> 
> One more reason closed leagues suck.


GDA was on a mission to teach and force the new Philosophy down our throats and rid America of the gaming circuit leagues that parents love to drive all over for and it;s just pure fun   GDA wanted Full time soccer, 4 days a week and all the other pressures that come with a kid who just wants to play the game.  Three years ago they started in September 2017 and because of Covid, they shut their doors for good this year


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 14, 2020)

crush said:


> It was Nocals top team bro.  The other top team, MLVA played for some other National Championship.  Deza bailed for the green and took his goats with him.  Our team beat his team early on so were #1.  Here I was at Five Points in Seattle, dumb, foolish and a sucker dad thinking we were the true champs.  I was told that but I knew better.


Name that team -- if it wasn't one of the teams that was previously named it wasn't a top team in NorCal. You even say the other top team MVLA (they aren't the other top team -- they are the top team Deza's team included although those 2 teams haven't played in like 4 years so who knows now). Sorry you have been sold so many bills of goods


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Name that team -- if it wasn't one of the teams that was previously named it wasn't a top team in NorCal. You even say the othe*r top team MVLA* (they aren't the other top team -- they are the top team Deza's team included although those 2 teams haven't played in like 4 years so who knows now). Sorry you have been sold so many bills of goods


Come on, I watched Deza's Force team play and Barcelona ((MLVA) and MLVA beat us and we beat Deza team twice.  Plus we beat them when they were the Quakes.  I can, with humility, tell you that MLVA was the best 04 team in 2017 but barely.  Today, they might just be #1 in the country.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Oct 14, 2020)

crush said:


> Come on, I watched Deza's Force team play and Barcelona ((MLVA) and MLVA beat us and we beat Deza team twice.  Plus we beat them when they were the Quakes.  I can, with humility, tell you that MLVA was the best 04 team in 2017 but barely.  Today, they might just be #1 in the country.


All I was initially saying, was that the team your daughters team beat 8-0 back in summer 2017 (summer before DA started) wasn't a top team in NorCal, unless it was MVLA or San Juan or Mustang.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 17, 2020)

How did Placer do this weekend in Phoenix?


----------



## gotothebushes (Nov 17, 2020)

Maskless said:


> How did Placer do this weekend in Phoenix?


 Not sure! This was an ECNL showcase. Placer I believe is NPL.....


----------



## Maskless (Nov 17, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Not sure! This was an ECNL showcase. Placer I believe is NPL.....


Aww. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 18, 2020)

Maskless said:


> Aww. Good to know. Thanks.


Nice try Outlaw


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Nice try Outlaw


For the last time IMO:

1. Placer got what it deserves.

2. Placer got hosed by DA.

3. Most of the quality players are gone.

4. Paul and Jodi are gone. Kim Gonzalez was suspended.

5. The club was suspended for training during a covid lockdown. Pictured sneaking around using the back door. Busted.

6. Not ECNL. Not GAL. Is NPL.

7. I'm not Outlaw.

8. Yes. I do not care for Placer and think there are several better options in the area for NPL. 

9. It's a dumpster fire. 

10. I'm looking forward to the Placer trolls chest thumping when they win some games against silver teams. "See we are good". Hahaha. Here's a heads up, you're on the extra strength kool aid.

And I'll end with, its a dumpster fire at Placer United. Stand back as far as possible.


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 18, 2020)

Maskless said:


> For the last time IMO:
> 
> 1. Placer got what it deserves.
> 
> ...


Relax, I actually liked Outlaw.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Maskless
3 questions
1- What is a better npl option in the area?
2- Are you done cleaning the blue rooms?
3- Isn’t being a has been better than being a never was?

Now get back to cleaning those porta Jon’s, breaks over.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Relax, I actually liked Outlaw.


I'm chill and happy as hell to point out Placer United's bullshit. Definitely one of the most overrated clubs in the region that always has an excuse, a reason, or an exaggeration. "Suzy developed so much". Those parents have no perspective, just drunk and high on kool aid. Suzy would have developed twice as much at a near by club at half the cost.

Pleased to meet you. Glad you liked Outlaw. At least someone did. Not sure why he got banned. It's a dumpster fire at Placer United. Just in time for winter.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

I liked outlaw too so guessing Maskless isn’t outlaw.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Placer no doubt lost some good girls talent to Davis and SJ but also kept a lot so they will compete just fine. We will know in 2028 when lockdown is over and I will still be here to school you maskmouth.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Maskless
> 3 questions
> 1- What is a better npl option in the area?
> 2- Are you done cleaning the blue rooms?
> ...


Prospective parents thinking about Placer United - Be forewarned the scarlet letter style of attack above is the only offense and defense at Placer. This is what your family will be surrounded by and absorbed by your players. 

Ignore KSoccer07. He is just mad bc he knows I'm making valid points and it's hurting his fragile ego. Its a dumpster fire at Placer. Sorry bro.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

Maskless said:


> I'm chill and happy as hell to point out Placer United's bullshit. Definitely one of the most overrated clubs in the region that always has an excuse, a reason, or an exaggeration. "Suzy developed so much". Those parents have no perspective, just drunk and high on kool aid. Suzy would have developed twice as much at a near by club at half the cost.
> 
> Pleased to meet you. Glad you liked Outlaw. At least someone did. Not sure why he got banned. It's a dumpster fire at Placer United. Just in time for winter.


The only way to develop is to play the game and watch the game.  I had a few top, top just a coach type dudes who said they were the only ones who could "develop a goat" and the only true connection to YNT and college.  That was true but not anymore.  No more kool aid and that a good thing.  The tough part is going through withdrawals but this was poison for all of us except those making money off us.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Just waiting for the names of the clubs? Im not bitter just want to know where I should have my kids for 1/2 the price and better training?


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I liked outlaw too so guessing Maskless isn’t outlaw.


We should start a petition with @Dominic to bring back @Outlaw  We need @Luis Andres @crush @Sheriff Joe @Kopi @Jose has returned @Desert Hound @MSK357 and sorry if I missed some friends to speak up on this.
I wonder why @EOTL never did this for @messy although I suspect they’re the same person.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> We should start a petition with @Dominic to bring back @Outlaw  We need @Luis Andres @crush @Sheriff Joe @Kopi @Jose has returned @Desert Hound @MSK357 and sorry if I missed some friends to speak up on this.
> I wonder why @EOTL never did this for @messy although I suspect they’re the same person.


I called Outlaw names like Lester because I didn;t like many things he said.  I dont believe in censorship though.  This all started Jan 5th, 2017 on FB.  I swear.  I do believe in the ignore button ((to this day I have never ignored any of my fellow Americans on the forum)).  I love debate and discussion about life, God or no god, pay to play soccer or free soccer or a little bit of both, going pro for girls and getting PAID!!!  Heaven or hell, darkness or light, more adoptions and so many other topics.  I do think we all need to try and stay in the lane of the topic on hand and not go off topic like some do on here.  I think Dom should bring back Messy and Outlaw.  No more censorship.  I watch Dorsey and Mark talk yesterday.  "Let's talk after the meeting."  Scary times folks!!!


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Just waiting for the names of the clubs? Im not bitter just want to know where I should have my kids for 1/2 the price and better training?


For prospective Placer parents... Take note. In lesson 2 notice how Placer United parents will in one second mark you with a scarlet letter and then pretend nothing is wrong when they need something. This is sometimes called back stabbing, two-faced, fake, among others. Lots of snakes in the grass at Placer United.

Of course you're bitter. I would be too if I was a Placer parent. Be better and stop with the baseless and disrespectful personal attacks. 

Which brings us to lesson 3. Their personal attacks reveal they think very little of anyone who has a hard working blue collar job who's doing what they have to do to support their family. 

It's a very toxic organization. Many families were happy to leave bc they were only there bc they bought into GA, not Placer United. It really is a dumpster fire at Placer United.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

Questions to anyone following along.  I know I'm a loser and my wife never talks to me and my kids think I need meds to coup as well.  Wow is me!!!  However, I told them all no more meds and watch out for my mouth.  No more hold back.  I love everyone and speaking truth is love.  It's called, "Tough Love" and America needs some tough love.  Love you guys.  

Q1- Most amazing, favorite soccer moment for goat ((Only one))

Q2- Worse soccer moment for goat


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

crush said:


> Questions to anyone following along.  I know I'm a loser and my wife never talks to me and my kids think I need meds to coup as well.  Wow is me!!!  However, I told them all no more meds and watch out for my mouth.  No more hold back.  I love everyone and speaking truth is love.  It's called, "Tough Love" and America needs some tough love.  Love you guys.
> 
> *Q1- Most amazing, favorite soccer moment for goat ((Only one))
> 
> Q2- Worse soccer moment for goat*


MOO!!!
A 2 Q1-  Winning the National Championship and being declared by Gotsoccer as #1 in the Nation 
A 2 Q2-  The announcement of the GDA


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Maskless, man I really didn’t mean to upset you. I’ve been pretty happy at placer overall. As I’ve said in the past no club is perfect. You obviously had a horrible experience there. Glad you are happy where you are now. Lots of placer teams in tourneys the next few weeks so we will see how they do.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Maskless, man I really didn’t mean to upset you. I’ve been pretty happy at placer overall. As I’ve said in the past no club is perfect. You obviously had a horrible experience there. Glad you are happy where you are now. Lots of placer teams in tourneys the next few weeks so we will see how they do.


Other than inflammatory how else would you classify your comments above? There have also been several others like it. Nothing to be upset about. The boorish responses and the fake-ness are typical and expected from the Placer United faction when they are confronted with facts. Its amazing all the stories and dirty secrets that come out when families leave Placer and they feel free to speak freely of their experiences. Problem is nobody listens or believes until they leave the club. Then the light turns on. Even the parents leaving with good experiences are happy to be away from Placer United. 

Im trying to help you. Denial only makes it worse and prolongs the suffering. There is nothing romantic or heroic about going down with this ship. Glad you're happy and I hope the grass is tall.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Defending a club is what I believe we are missing these days. Everyone is so quick to jump ship because your kids team won’t be the best this year. When my kids were younger we had great rivalries with all the top clubs in the greater Sac area and some Bay Area and Central Valley clubs. Now it seems like kids club hop so much that there are really only a few good clubs in Sac area and everyone else struggles. Trust me I’ve seen my kids teams go from top teams to decent teams because of it. So yes I will defend my club until I am convinced otherwise. I haven’t seen any Dark Society stuff go on that you speak of. Also lots of parents are blue collar there. 
Cheers


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Defending a club is what I believe we are missing these days. Everyone is so *quick to jump ship* because your kids team won’t be the best this year. When my kids were younger we had great rivalries with all the top clubs in the greater Sac area and some Bay Area and Central Valley clubs. Now it seems like kids club hop so much that there are really only a few good clubs in Sac area and everyone else struggles. Trust me I’ve seen my kids teams go from top teams to decent teams because of it. So yes *I will defend my club* until I am convinced otherwise. I haven’t seen any Dark Society stuff go on that you speak of. Also lots of parents are blue collar there.
> Cheers


Their are many other reason to jump a soccer ship but I wont share those reason today   Loyalty is good but be careful is all I can say.  BTW, I know nothing about anything in Nocal.  I have nothing to do except come on here.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Defending a club is what I believe we are missing these days. Everyone is so quick to jump ship because your kids team won’t be the best this year. When my kids were younger we had great rivalries with all the top clubs in the greater Sac area and some Bay Area and Central Valley clubs. Now it seems like kids club hop so much that there are really only a few good clubs in Sac area and everyone else struggles. Trust me I’ve seen my kids teams go from top teams to decent teams because of it. So yes I will defend my club until I am convinced otherwise. I haven’t seen any Dark Society stuff go on that you speak of. Also lots of parents are blue collar there.
> Cheers


And you disrespected each of those families. 

For those paying attention the "Dark Society" comment falls in line with the exaggerations mentioned earlier. Yes we speak in tongue, sacrifice animals, and meet on the ninth month on the ninth day on the ninth hole at nine pm. It sounds weird but we do what we have to do to avoid being hunted and harassed. Lol!

If Placer was such a top team then players would have hopped over there. But the reality is nobody wants to go there bc of the bs. Thats why players left after DA folded. The club culture is toxic. Thats why Placer United is a dumpster fire. There's no carrot for them to offer that makes up for ignoring the bs. Placer is no longer one of the few good clubs in the area. Go to Blues. Go anywhere. Sorry.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Blues? I can’t drive to SoCal, it’s a bit too far to drive for us.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Blues? I can’t drive to SoCal, it’s a bit too far to drive for us.


Haha. Always an insult or snide remark. Thank you for making it easier for families and players decide where they want to play and who they want to spend their weekends with for the next several years. You're a true ambassador for Placer United. And we thank you for it. Bravo. Bravo sir.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Defending a club is what I believe we are missing these days. Everyone is so quick to jump ship because your kids team won’t be the best this year. When my kids were younger we had great rivalries with all the top clubs in the greater Sac area and some Bay Area and Central Valley clubs. Now it seems like kids club hop so much that there are really only a few good clubs in Sac area and everyone else struggles. Trust me I’ve seen my kids teams go from top teams to decent teams because of it. So yes I will defend my club until I am convinced otherwise. I haven’t seen any Dark Society stuff go on that you speak of. Also lots of parents are blue collar there.
> Cheers


My only comment is about the Rivalries that used to be present in NorCal and the tournaments in Placer or Manteca or the Bay Area. The age group change definitely seemed to take some of those away, but there were still a few. Then the ECNL v DA fiasco did away with more.  I was really looking forward to the NPL season (Teams from ECNL, GA and NPL all in 1 spot -- who would a thunk it!!)


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

Its a bit weird that you can hammer on a club and all their coaches, members, etc and call it a dumpster fire for weeks and someone says a few things in rebuttal and a few jokes and you can’t take it.  That’s alright keep dishing it out I’m sure no one on this site will give it back to you. It was a joke about blues, sorry. We have friends there and they like it, we just never checked them out because my kids age groups there weren’t competitive and we weren’t excited about the coaches in their particular age groups. Not trying to put down just being honest. I’m sure they have strong teams and great coaches in other age groups.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 18, 2020)

The DA on the girls and boys side definitely took away a lot of the rivalries as the local teams didn’t play each other if they weren’t DA.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> The DA on the girls and boys side definitely took away a lot of the rivalries as the local teams didn’t play each other if they weren’t DA.


Just curious, did the GDA teams try and recruit top goats from the ECNL nocal teams back in 2016?  Any free hand outs if goat leaves?  I feel bad for all the players that have tried to play futbol the last three years.  I wasn;t loyal to my Doc(s) and because of that, I got labeled mean things and my dd was black listed.  It hurt like hell to see some dude, who was not a citizen of this awesome country, ruin a little girls dreams all because.  It sucked, like a punch to the gut,  You hold your breath for a few years and now it's all coming out.  Thanks God people like that are no longer in this great game. Take care of the kids first, not the business is MOO.  Peace brah!!!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 19, 2020)

crush said:


> Just curious, did the GDA teams try and recruit top goats from the ECNL nocal teams back in 2016?  Any free hand outs if goat leaves?  I feel bad for all the players that have tried to play futbol the last three years.  I wasn;t loyal to my Doc(s) and because of that, I got labeled mean things and my dd was black listed.  It hurt like hell to see some dude, who was not a citizen of this awesome country, ruin a little girls dreams all because.  It sucked, like a punch to the gut,  You hold your breath for a few years and now it's all coming out.  Thanks God people like that are no longer in this great game. Take care of the kids first, not the business is MOO.  Peace brah!!!


Not that I am aware of --  The ECNL teams up here were pretty entrenched and talented, so I don't think too many ECNL players went the DA route (that isn't too say they weren't recruited, but I don't think they went).


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m not sure about recruiting for the girls? My Daughter didn’t play DA but my son did. There were a few 3-4 players to come from other clubs for the DA to my sons team. There was a lot of hype about DA, not from our club mostly from USsoccer.


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I’m not sure about recruiting for the girls? My Daughter didn’t play DA but my son did. There were a few 3-4 players to come from other clubs for the DA to my sons team. There was a lot of hype about DA, not from our club mostly from USsoccer.


I heard some crazy stuff happen in other places.  I wont share my PMs from others, but I know where teams got GDA and offered goats down the street full rides to leave for greener pastures.  Some stayed loyal to their Doc and got rewarded for it. l and others took the free handout because I was super poor at the time and could use the free help.  I took the freebies, I can;t lie on my bday


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 19, 2020)

Earlier when I talked about jumping ship I was mainly talking about kids leaving just to be on what they view as a stronger team regardless of club or coaching. There are numerous reasons to leave clubs , I’ve just seen quite a few kids that were thriving leave for greener pastures and either not play much on new team Or not develop. Bottom line is everyone needs to do what they think is best for them and their families. It can be annoying/ very stressful at times. We almost left our club but in hindsight I’m glad we didn’t but every year is a new year.


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Earlier when I talked about jumping ship I was mainly talking about kids leaving just to be on what they view as a stronger team regardless of club or coaching. There are numerous reasons to leave clubs , I’ve just seen quite a few kids that were thriving leave for greener pastures and either not play much on new team Or not develop. Bottom line is everyone needs to do what they think is best for them and their families. It can be annoying/ very stressful at times. We almost left our club but in hindsight I’m glad we didn’t but every year is a new year.


Here's what I learned over the years.  When you leave, others panic and wonder why a goat would leave for greener pasture.  So the sheep go talk to the Doc and he fills their brain with BS on why the family left the true and only soccer family.  They start saying shit about the father and even the daughter behind their backs.  Horrible things they say behind ones back.  I have so many knives in my back I just leave them.  The new soccer family loves you with open arms and that is so loving, until you leave that family for another family and the cycle repeats itself.  Your 100% right, every family needs to do what's best for their family.


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 19, 2020)

crush said:


> Their are many other reason to jump a soccer ship but I wont share those reason today   Loyalty is good but be careful is all I can say.  BTW, I know nothing about anything in Nocal.  I have nothing to do except come on here.
> 
> View attachment 9483


great one... By the way, Happy Birthday Mr. Crush


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

crush said:


> Their are many other reason to jump a soccer ship but I wont share those reason today   Loyalty is good but be careful is all I can say.  BTW, I know nothing about anything in Nocal.  I have nothing to do except come on here.
> 
> View attachment 9483


@luis, I did jump off the GDA ship early.  Trust me, I wanted to stay but my dd jumped off the GDA ship before me.  I kept sending her a rope to come back but she swam away as fast as she is a runner to safer pasture.  I was all alone with soccer dreams.  It was then, in my darkest hour on this planet that I saw my ego for the first time.  My shadow was full of revenge but I also wanted my dd to be happy and I could see how happy she was for choosing HS Soccer over GDA.  So I jumped the sinking ship as well and were both safe today


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 19, 2020)

Your daughter was the smart one, DA was a s show imo. Good idea but the effort on the boys side wasn’t put in by US Soccer or most the clubs.


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> *Your daughter was the smart one,* DA was a s show imo. Good idea but the effort on the boys side wasn’t put in by US Soccer or most the clubs.


She made every decision on her team choices except for one.  I played enabler only once and I was so wrong.  I blew it and I said sorry to all involved. She did come back and lead all players in goals and got the equalizer to advance to the finals where they were crowned National Champions.  I get a rush when I repeat this all the time so it's just addictive for me.  Were all one team, Team America and we will ALL figure this out.  I Love you all my awesome brothers and sisters of America   Thank you for allowing me to be born and hang out with all of you smart folks.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 19, 2020)

I should clarify, it was a s show for the youngers. Less games, less fun, no state cup, driving 2 hrs to play a mediocre team.


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> I should clarify, it was a s show for the youngers. Less games, less fun, no state cup, driving 2 hrs to play a mediocre team.


Yes, 100%.  My dd went from a U13 National Champ to the first year of GDA that had zero playoffs for for U14.  Zero freaking playoffs.  Then all the BS when the two list came out.  So many promises were made that they couldn't keep all their promises.  It was a horrible year of soccer for some ((not all)) 04s who were trapped because they were tricked.  Its all over with now and just troubled waters with a new bridge so silver girls ((goats)) can sail on by.  This is all going to be better later but we have to all suffer now.  No one is escaping this ride of fear.  You cant buy your way out or pay to play some other game of life either.  This is, "Final Jeopardy."  I'll take religion for $100......


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 19, 2020)

Crush your daughter sounds like a stud! Good work! It’s hard to not get involved and be overbearing at times but it sounds like you did well with that.


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

I asked my dd if she could be a Lion for one day or a sheep for 100 years, what animal would she choose.  In one second she said, "a lion."  Ask your dds what their favorite animal is and the three adjectives explaining why.  Play along as well and ask yourself the same question.  Share if you want to. I will explain all this if you participate.  I love this game of the brain.

My favorite animal is a dog and here's why
1.  Loyal
2.  Playful
3.  Happy

My dd fav animal and why.  She said a Cheetah
1.  Independent
2.  Fast
3.  Predator


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

I will not be here tomorrow or Saturday.  Maybe Saturday evening.  So all those who want the forum without me spamming, go for it.  It's my special day so let me go parler on everyone today.


----------



## Maskless (Nov 19, 2020)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Its a bit weird that you can hammer on a club and all their coaches, members, etc and call it a dumpster fire for weeks and someone says a few things in rebuttal and a few jokes and you can’t take it.  That’s alright keep dishing it out I’m sure no one on this site will give it back to you. It was a joke about blues, sorry. We have friends there and they like it, we just never checked them out because my kids age groups there weren’t competitive and we weren’t excited about the coaches in their particular age groups. Not trying to put down just being honest. I’m sure they have strong teams and great coaches in other age groups.


Classic. Your rebuttals and jokes were straight up insulting and disrespectful comments. And then you play the victim card and whine bc you didn't like the response to your insults? er jokes? It's crap like this that adds to the toxic culture.

If it helps you, I'm sorry I didn't laugh at your insults and expressed my dissatisfaction with your jokes in a way that hurt your feelings.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Nov 20, 2020)

Don’t worry about not laughing at my jokes, they are not that funny. I’m a broken record here but you hate your old club and it’s a dumpster fire. I am happy at your old club and have had great coaching and seen lots of development that is keeping my kids right where they need to be if they have long term soccer goals. Agree to disagree. I’m sure you can find multiple people that can really hammer any club but most just find a new club that fits them better. I could go off on the cross town club but I don’t because I know people that are happy there. But I have heard some shitty stuff and seen a huge influx to my club in the last 2-3 years.
Again, cheers


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 14, 2020)

Anybody know how Placer is practicing? Have the local municipalities closed the soccer fields during the lockdown? Are they allowed to practice indoor?


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 14, 2020)

As far as I know, they are practicing. They've been using their indoor facility for some time now as well as other fields/patches of grass, elsewhere.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 14, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> As far as I know, they are practicing. They've been using their indoor facility for some time now as well as other fields/patches of grass, elsewhere.


If they have been practicing indoor it would be nice if they would write a case study about it.


----------



## soccer4us (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't think outdoor fields are closed in handful of counties, ir not most in Nor Cal. Imagine they have outdoor field options. Kids may have to wear masks now/6 ft training still but majority of fields I think open for youth sport clubs. Curious what areas have had their fields closed? I heard some cities in Santa Clara County but that's all.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 14, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I don't think outdoor fields are closed in handful of counties, ir not most in Nor Cal. Imagine they have outdoor field options. Kids may have to wear masks now/6 ft training still but majority of fields I think open for youth sport clubs. Curious what areas have had their fields closed? I heard some cities in Santa Clara County but that's all.


Thanks. But I was more interested in the indoor practices as an example of the risk or non-risk safety aspect stuff.


----------



## SacBVB (Dec 15, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Thanks. But I was more interested in the indoor practices as an example of the risk or non-risk safety aspect stuff.


No indoor training at Placer right now.  They have told their members that they have secured the Maidu Soccer Arena for trainings which I believe qualifies as "outdoors".  Not sure if that was done in anticipation of not being able to use their indoor facility for awhile or if they are just looking to secure additional fields.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 16, 2020)

SacBVB said:


> No indoor training at Placer right now.  They have told their members that they have secured the Maidu Soccer Arena for trainings which I believe qualifies as "outdoors".  Not sure if that was done in anticipation of not being able to use their indoor facility for awhile or if they are just looking to secure additional fields.


Isn't that a fairly small facility? I'm guessing they have other fields available.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 16, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Isn't that a fairly small facility? I'm guessing they have other fields available.


Placer has always used other fields as well. Teams typically practiced 2 days outdoors and 1 day at the indoor facility.


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 16, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Placer has always used other fields as well. Teams typically practiced 2 days outdoors and 1 day at the indoor facility.


But don't they usually use public facilities, hence more directly subject to and influenced by govt mandates and restrictions? I cant imagine the schools are letting them use their fields. Not that I care but it could get dicey for them if things get to tight.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 16, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> But don't they usually use public facilities, hence more directly subject to and influenced by govt mandates and restrictions? I cant imagine the schools are letting them use their fields. Not that I care but it could get dicey for them if things get to tight.


Soccer clubs that own their own fields are not choosing to ignore state health guidance either, so I’d say that puts everyone in about the same boat. As long as non contact practice is allowed, city facilities will continue to rent out fields as they have been, and clubs that own fields will continue to utilize their own.


----------



## SacBVB (Dec 16, 2020)

SacBVB said:


> No indoor training at Placer right now. They have told their members that they have secured the Maidu Soccer Arena for trainings which I believe qualifies as "outdoors". Not sure if that was done in anticipation of not being able to use their indoor facility for awhile or if they are just looking to secure additional fields.





MrCruett said:


> But don't they usually use public facilities, hence more directly subject to and influenced by govt mandates and restrictions? I cant imagine the schools are letting them use their fields. Not that I care but it could get dicey for them if things get to tight.


Placer is still using Mahany Park and Cirby Elementary but they have not been able to use Del Oro HS which had several fields.  I believe things have gotten tight as some outdoor practices have only been for an hour


----------



## MrCruett (Dec 21, 2020)

SacBVB said:


> Placer is still using Mahany Park and Cirby Elementary but they have not been able to use Del Oro HS which had several fields.  I believe things have gotten tight as some outdoor practices have only been for an hour


Placer played in that tournament around Thanksgiving (doesn't look like it went well for the club).

Any idea if they had any infections? What their quarantine protocol was when they returned?


----------



## SacBVB (Dec 21, 2020)

MrCruett said:


> Placer played in that tournament around Thanksgiving (doesn't look like it went well for the club).
> 
> Any idea if they had any infections? What their quarantine protocol was when they returned?


I haven't heard of any infections.  Unfortunately our team was supposed to go to Arizona in Dec which of course got cancelled.  Quarantine protocol is 7-14 days post participation.  Our coach did travel to the Thanksgiving tournament and then quarantined the following week so we just trained with another coach.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 31, 2020)

With all the bad press Placer United got, will the Sacramento news stations turn their ire on Blues FC if it turns out that they do play at Olders Surf Cup?  In Region 5 every club ( Sonoma, Marin, Napa, Mendocino counties) appears to have backed out but Briceno.  Is anyone hearing of any word from NorCal Premier regarding potential actions taken against member clubs or are they just leaving it up to the counties to tell them to quarantine or fine them?


----------



## tjsoccer (Jan 4, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> With all the bad press Placer United got, will the Sacramento news stations turn their ire on Blues FC if it turns out that they do play at Olders Surf Cup?  In Region 5 every club ( Sonoma, Marin, Napa, Mendocino counties) appears to have backed out but Briceno.  Is anyone hearing of any word from NorCal Premier regarding potential actions taken against member clubs or are they just leaving it up to the counties to tell them to quarantine or fine them?


Placer County soccer parents are decedents of those Donner cannibals.  If they see an opportunity chew someone up, they will take it.

I don't believe norcal wants to get involved in enforcing county health and safety mandates.  In fact, I don't think that crew could even read the mandates...concussion protocol wasn't a thing their time.


----------

